# Are you a virgin?



## Retsu

We're all dying to know. =o


----------



## Zuu

Hell yeah, I'm a virgin. 

If you're not a virgin you _suck_

(not literally of course)


----------



## Evolutionary

Yes.


----------



## surskitty

Presumably.


----------



## Flora

Doubly.  (Hehe, I'm a Virgo, which makes me a virgin in two ways.)


----------



## Zuu

I mean just look at the website you're at :|


----------



## Zhorken

that is debatable


----------



## J.T.

Yes.

I know _some_one's gonna come in with a smartass remark about what this proves about TCoDers. >.>

EDIT: yeah Dezzuu did it while I was posting


----------



## Zuu

Eevee needs to come in here and be like "NO :3"


----------



## Noctowl

Yes...

When I was little, I thought it meant pregnant...cuz of the Virgin Mary and all that. When asked, I would say no...and I wondered why all the kids laughed at me.


----------



## spaekle

Does 'not in my mind' count?

Nah, it doesn't. :[


----------



## #1 bro

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Yes...
> 
> When I was little, I thought it meant pregnant...cuz of the Virgin Mary and all that. When asked, I would say no...and I wondered why all the kids laughed at me.


When I was little (okay, not really little, like eleven) I thought that it meant "not married" because I read the following exchange in a novel:

weird lady: "I need the blood of you virgins."
person A: "Why is that lady calling me a virgin? I'm not a girl!" 
person B: "You don't have to be a girl to be a virgin, it just means that you're not married."

so I would get in this sort of discussion all the time:

friend A: Did you hear? Tom stood up in the middle of math class and shouted "I DON'T WANNA BE A FORTY-YEAR OLD VIRGIN" and the teacher just laughed and didn't even care*. 
friend B: Wow he didn't even get in trouble?
friend A: No. 
me: Wait, why would he get in trouble?
friend A: Do you know what that word means?
me: What, "virgin"? It means "not married". 
friend A: No, it means something else, in a sexual way...
me: No it doesn't! I'm one hundred percent sure, it just means not married. 
friend B: You're wrong.
me: (thinking that this is one of those situations where my classmates believe silly rumors and I don't) No, _you're_ wrong. I'm absolutely positive. 
friend A+B: *snicker at my naiveté*

so, in short, fuck that book for making me look like an idiot in front of my friends :(


*this really happened


----------



## see ya

Erm...define "virgin"...


----------



## Zuu

Glancing at the tags, I would assume "one who hasn't had sexual intercourse"?


----------



## see ya

I know, just trying to be amusing. >_>
With that definition, yes. Yes I am.


----------



## #1 bro

Dezzuu said:


> Glancing at the tags, I would assume "one who hasn't had sexual intercourse"?


I think she's making a joke.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Eevee

NO  :3

virgin is a stupid label


----------



## Zuu

Eevee said:


> NO  :3


<3 thx


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Well, I'm thirteen, and like Pokémon. And a nerd. And a Christian. You tell me.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Based on the ages I see around here, I'm not surprised by the results.

I am one, by the way.


----------



## Dragon

I am.

The end.

...I just noticed that <3 looks like a *insertwordhere* Have fun with that empty spot~


----------



## Zuu

Ooh ooh me it looks like an anus! :O


----------



## Tailsy

A strangely large amount of people I know around my age aren't, but I am. ~_~


----------



## Bonkenhi

Yes, I am. 17 isn't THAT bad... XP Is it?


----------



## Valor

Define the limits of what counts as virginity on a guy, then I'll give a clear answer.


----------



## ZimD

Yes I am.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yes.

And after reading the other posts, it seems I'm not alone. Heh, looks like no one on this forum is getting any.


----------



## Tailsy

Valor said:


> Define the limits of what counts as virginity on a guy, then I'll give a clear answer.


Tab A, Slot B, have you done it


----------



## Rwr4539

The fact that this question is being asked on a Pokémon forum makes me laugh a little.
And yes I am one. Thank the Internet for porn.


----------



## #1 bro

Dragon said:


> ...I just noticed that <3 looks like a *insertwordhere* Have fun with that empty spot~


It looks kind of like a heart to me. :P



Dezzuu said:


> Ooh ooh me it looks like an anus! :O


You're thinking of * .


----------



## GameFreakerZero

Yeah.


----------



## Zuu

Zeta Reticuli said:


> It looks kind of like a heart to me. :P
> 
> 
> You're thinking of * .


or I was being sarcastic :(


----------



## #1 bro

so was I :(


----------



## Valor

Tailsy said:


> Tab A, Slot B, have you done it


I think losing virginity is more than just putting a hot dog in the microwave.

Missionary wise, then sure, I am, I guess.


----------



## Coloursfall

er.  I suppose so.


----------



## Tailsy

Valor said:


> I think losing virginity is more than just putting a hot dog in the microwave.
> 
> Missionary wise, then sure, I am, I guess.


The dictionary says your thoughts are _wrong_.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

... 

;;LAUGHS AT THE IDEA OF SELF GETTING LAID!;;

No one would come near this without a forty five foot pole, especially not for sex.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I am one

But I wonder what would happen if I said I wasn't...

*silence*


----------



## PhaRaoH

I am. 
But I won't be in January... >.> <.< >.>


----------



## Zora of Termina

I am.

UPDATE 2/21/10: This status may or may not have changed. *cough*


----------



## Alexi

I am! :D Yay for virgins~


----------



## Philly

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> No one would come near this without a forty five foot pole, especially not for sex.


Sorry, Arylett, but you are wrong.  At least for the first part.

And please redefine-I mean-I am 13, go to a prestigious private school, like pokemon, and am a nerd, to quote Lucas, 'figure it out.'


----------



## Butterfree

No. Quite decisively not. :D


----------



## Zhorken

Tailsy said:


> Tab A, Slot B, have you done it


that is a silly definition
you're forgetting slots C through E
plus a lot of other tab/slot combinations
I guess you could also tape another tab A over a slot B

I'm not voting because if I say no, I'm lying by omission, and if I say yes, I'm lying by omission


----------



## Tailsy

Zhorken said:


> that is a silly definition
> you're forgetting slots C through E
> plus a lot of other tab/slot combinations
> I guess you could also tape another tab A over a slot B
> 
> I'm not voting because if I say no, I'm lying by omission, and if I say yes, I'm lying by omission


Zhorken stop ruining my easy definitions


----------



## Butterfree

'Virginity' is an awfully vague term. Really it can encompass any number of the following questions:

- Has your vagina, if applicable, been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
- Has your anus been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
- Have you yourself penetrated another person's vagina or anus with a phallic object?
- Have you consciously stimulated the genitals of another person in some manner?
- Have your genitals been consciously stimulated by another person in some manner?
- Have you willingly participated in any of the preceding?

If the answer to all is no, then you are a virgin. Generally, having answered yes to any of the first three makes you not a virgin, although some would argue that if the answer to the final question is no, you are still for all intents and purposes one. The fourth and fifth may or may not be included in any particular individual's definition of losing virginity.


----------



## Tailsy

GOD DAMMIT I SAID SHUT UP ;__;

you're all so mean to me ;; I KNOW WHAT I'M IMPLYING


----------



## Dragon_night

Guess I may or may not be a virgin then...


----------



## see ya

Well, by Butterfree's very clarifying post, I may or not be a virgin, depending on one's standards (With "yes" being the answer to the last question).


----------



## Ether's Bane

Butterfree said:


> No. Quite decisively not. :D


you are my hero

But in all seriousness, yes.


----------



## Objection!

strangely enough, I am.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Yes.


----------



## Capitain Jay

Yes, I'm a virgin.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

yes


----------



## Music Dragon

> Have you ever had sexual intercourse?
> 
> Yes
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie to me.
> 
> Okay
> I'm not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay, you can tell me the truth. I'm a doctor.
> 
> Okay, I'm a virgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're shitting me. What a loser!


----------



## Zeph

Guess.


----------



## Tarvos

Yes. 

Surprisingly.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

I am. For now...

Nah seriously, I'm getting none in the near future. XD I don't see the point in going mad for it the moment I'm legal (which I have been for a year).


----------



## H20firefly

looking at some peoples age (around 17/18) it surprised me how many virgins there are here

this includes me


----------



## Valor

Butterfree said:


> 'Virginity' is an awfully vague term. Really it can encompass any number of the following questions:
> 
> - Has your vagina, if applicable, been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
> - Has your anus been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
> - Have you yourself penetrated another person's vagina or anus with a phallic object?
> - Have you consciously stimulated the genitals of another person in some manner?
> - Have your genitals been consciously stimulated by another person in some manner?
> - Have you willingly participated in any of the preceding?
> 
> If the answer to all is no, then you are a virgin. Generally, having answered yes to any of the first three makes you not a virgin, although some would argue that if the answer to the final question is no, you are still for all intents and purposes one. The fourth and fifth may or may not be included in any particular individual's definition of losing virginity.


I don't really see number four as being a reason to not be considered a virgin anymore. However, by the standards of five, then, no, I am not a virgin.

+1 to No.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl

I am, by all definitions, and plan on staying that way.


----------



## Colossal

I am a virgin.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ooh, somewhat personal questions =3

I wouldn't have thought anyone who even remotely knows me needs to ask. :3 If you don't remotely know me, I'm fat, not particularly attractive, a nerd, I lack any form of life (social or otherwise) and every girl outside the Internets instinctively despises me. Guess. ;3

I think just about_ every_ new thing I legally get to do beyond the age of 15 is completely pointless for me to have. And I don't even _watch_ that many 15-rated films.


----------



## #1 bro

Wait, so who are the four people that said no? Eevee, Butterfree, and...?


----------



## Valor

I voted no since I did technically have a form of sexual activity.


----------



## Alexi

Philly said:


> Sorry, Arylett, but you are wrong.  At least for the first part.


Could you please refrain from being creepy to Arylett kthnx


----------



## Jason-Kun

Yes. We should make a club.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Butterfree said:


> No. Quite decisively not. :D


That's surprising.


----------



## Zuu

...



*XD*


----------



## #1 bro

Jason-Kun said:


> That's surprising.


...not really, since she's eighteen, and I _know_ she's mentioned in many threads that she has a boyfriend.


----------



## Ayame

I accidentally voted no.  xD
But I am.  At my age, it's expected.


----------



## Not Meowth

Jason-Kun said:


> Yes. We should make a club.


We totally should. The Virgin Club, where we all get together and boast about how we totally didn't get laid last night.

(I deliberately avoided saying "where we all _come_ together" there, by the way.)


----------



## Eevee

Jason-Kun said:


> Yes. We should make a club.


I am proactively banning everyone thinking about joining this club


----------



## Jolty

Yeah I am
I hope to not be anymore within the next year though ;^;


----------



## Almost Eric

Indeed I am.
And would like to stop being so sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ramsie

I suppose I am by the common definition.


----------



## nyuu

Tailsy said:


> Tab A, Slot B, have you done it


under the oppressive new definition of virginity, I am a virgin


----------



## Jason-Kun

Zeta Reticuli said:


> ...not really, since she's eighteen, and I _know_ she's mentioned in many threads that she has a boyfriend.


I don'tr see how being eighteen and dating someone entitles them to having lost their virginity but okay.


----------



## Alexi

Makes it more likely, Jason.


----------



## #1 bro

Jason-Kun said:


> I don't see how being eighteen and dating someone entitles them to having lost their virginity but okay.


If you're an adult and you've been in a stable relationship with someone for two years, then you'll most likely have had sex once or twice. Unless, of course, you're a devout Catholic or something.


----------



## Scizor

Lucas755 said:


> Well, I'm thirteen, and like Pokémon. And a nerd. And a Christian. You tell me.


Well as there are a lot of rapists around looking for that exact same criteria... You tell me.

Also, I abstain from your weird stalker questions D;


----------



## Philly

He's also a dude.  I don't know about you, but I have never heard of a girl/gay rapist.


----------



## Alexi

Pokemon-loving nerd Christains don't have sex? Then how do they reproduce? 

A simple yes would have sufficed, methinks.

Edit: Philly, rapists don't have to be straight. They also don't have to be in it for the sex.


----------



## #1 bro

Philly said:


> I have never heard of a... gay rapist.


You are a very sheltered young man. :(

(also female on male rape does, in fact, happen)



			
				Alexi said:
			
		

> They also don't have to be in it for the sex.


?


----------



## Philly

Alexi said:


> Pokemon-loving nerd Christains don't have sex? Then how do they reproduce?
> 
> A simple yes would have sufficed, methinks.
> 
> Edit: Philly, rapists don't have to be straight. They also don't have to be in it for the sex.


He can't have sex before marriage, and he is 13.  Keep on thinking.


----------



## Scizor

Philly said:


> He's also a dude.  I don't know about you, but I have never heard of a girl/gay rapist.


That is why you are 13.


----------



## #1 bro

Philly said:


> He can't have sex before marriage, and he is 13.  Keep on thinking.


oh because you know ALL Christians totally follow that rule


----------



## Alexi

Zeta: Rape is also more of a control thing, less about sex, but this isn't a criminology thread so I'll stop there.


----------



## #1 bro

Alexi said:


> Zeta: Rape is also more of a control thing, less about sex, but this isn't a criminology thread so I'll stop there.


Fair enough.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Zeta Reticuli said:


> If you're an adult and you've been in a stable relationship with someone for two years, then you'll most likely have had sex once or twice. Unless, of course, you're a devout Catholic or something.


That's not always true though.


----------



## Philly

Zeta Reticuli said:


> oh because you know ALL Christians totally follow that rule


He is sitting about 2 feet from me, and I just asked him.


----------



## Alexi

Jason: It's not always true, but it's fairly common.


----------



## #1 bro

Jason-Kun said:


> That's not always true though.


I _know_ it's not always true, but what you said is "That's surprising" or some variant thereof. My point is, it shouldn't be surprising if you've read enough of Butterfree's posts.


----------



## #1 bro

Philly said:


> He is sitting about 2 feet from me, and I just asked him.


Oh, sorry, I thought you were just assuming things about him. You can understand how one would make that mistake.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Scizor said:


> That is why you are 13.


Even 13 year olds should know better.

Yes, because I am a complete failure. Even if I wasn't, age of consent laws are rather confusing.


----------



## GorMcCobb

lol, that's all I say to this topic!


----------



## Foxsundance

Look at my title


----------



## see ya

Zeta Reticuli said:


> If you're an adult and you've been in a stable relationship with someone for two years, then you'll most likely have had sex once or twice. Unless, of course, you're a devout Catholic or something.


...Oh, wow...I'm like, in that 1%. Only it was five years...and I'm not Christian...

Wow, I'm weird...>_>


----------



## Shiranui

yes but i came somewhat close twice.


:c


----------



## GorMcCobb

Well I'm glad to see that there isn't a lot of team pregnancey here.


----------



## Shiranui

i lol'd at team pregnancy

But really. I'd like to save it for marriage, I guess. 
And I'm a dude. >_>;


----------



## @lex

YESZ! And I'm planning on staying that way for a while =^_^=


----------



## Objection!

Yes, I am a virgin.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Philly said:


> go to a prestigious private school,


I do too but plenty of people I know have lost their virginity. Kids in private schools get up to _all sorts _of fun things.

Anyway yeah.


----------



## Valor

Philly said:


> He's also a dude.  I don't know about you, but I have never heard of a girl/gay rapist.


Ugh. Valor rant coming.

The reason WHY you don't hear about it is because of this thing called "male pride". In today's society, the typical male is proud of his sex life. However, should he fall victim to a woman that dominates him when he is actually displaying fear, or if there is a gay guy that overpowers him, then what happens? The guy's ego is hurt and he doesn't want to risk it, even though his own human rights was violated. Women have this whole feminine power thing going, so there's more watch for that, but what about the 18 year old guy in college that gets grabbed by some mean ol' mother hubbard and is forced into sexual relations? He's certainly not going to call his closest guy friends, crying, asking for comfort and advice on what to do now. No, he's just going to sit there in tears, tearing his mental state to pieces and driving him to dangerous acts, including the possibility of suicide.

And now you know. Fun facts, eh?

FYI: All you people proud of being virgins make me sad. And don't lie to yourselves about that one true love. More than likely, it's going to be with that close friend of the opposite sex when you two are alone for a few hours and you two have been talking about personal things.


----------



## #1 bro

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I do too but plenty of people I know have lost their virginity. Kids in private schools get up to _all sorts _of fun things.
> 
> Anyway yeah.


I go to a prestigious private school also, and I _think_ no one in our class has lost their virginity. There's one girl whose boyfriend fingered her, and she made him stop, and there's one boy who is the last person you would ever think to lose his virginity, but apparently he might have had sex once at summer camp. So, uh, as a grade, we don't get up to much?

Although VPLJ you are a couple years older than me I believe so that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Butterfree

GorMcCobb said:


> Well I'm glad to see that there isn't a lot of team pregnancey here.


Isn't a lot? I don't think there is any. TCoD PRACTICES SAFE SEX. :o


----------



## Tarvos

we had sex ed


----------



## Mercury

Yes. Most definitely.


----------



## xkze

is team pregnancy when you have an orgy and one of the people involved gets pregnant?


but as for the topic
yes I am currently a virgin but I'm not one of those people who are all "yippee I'm saving sex for marriage and proud of it! ^-^"
I just, you know
_haven't had sex_
don't know when I will
probably sometime in the next few years


----------



## see ya

Xikaze said:


> yes I am currently a virgin but I'm not one of those people who are all "yippee I'm saving sex for marriage and proud of it! ^-^"
> I just, you know
> _haven't had sex_
> don't know when I will
> probably sometime in the next few years


^ Same deal here. My reasons for abstinence have more to do with a HUGE paranoia about getting pregnant than any actual personal value of virginity.


----------



## xkze

I'm not even all that bothered with the whole pregnancy thing; whenever I do end up doing the horizontal monster mash I will make sure that there will be no pregnancy involved

I just
haven't really gotten any opportunity yet
I mean I probably could quickly if I *tried* but I'm not one to go out and screw everyone willing just 'cause


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Philly said:


> He's also a dude.  I don't know about you, but I have never heard of a ... gay rapist.


Maybe you should go to jail. =D


----------



## Astro

Yes, I presume I am a virgin.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

To be honest, I just don't see what all the fuss is about. Cats do in the street. Our parents did it to create us. Big whoop. *shrugs*


----------



## Music Dragon

Dark Shocktail said:


> To be honest, I just don't see what all the fuss is about. Cats do in the street. Our parents did it to create us. Big whoop. *shrugs*


Yep. Mangy stray cats, your mother... We're the only ones who're not getting any.


----------



## Rwr4539

I don't get why people want to keep their virginity.


----------



## surskitty

Valor said:


> All you people proud of being virgins make me sad. And don't lie to yourselves about that one true love. More than likely, it's going to be with that close friend of the opposite sex when you two are alone for a few hours and you two have been talking about personal things.


why specify 'opposite sex'?

trufax @ guys getting raped
some female teacher raped one of her (male) students and was caught for it but quite a few people -- who have power, even! -- were like "WELL HE PROBABLY ENJOYED IT" or "WHERE WERE TEACHERS LIKE HER WHEN I WAS A KID, HUH!?"


----------



## Philly

surskitty said:


> why specify 'opposite sex'?
> 
> trufax @ guys getting raped
> some female teacher raped one of her (male) students and was caught for it but quite a few people -- who have power, even! -- were like "WELL HE PROBABLY ENJOYED IT" or "WHERE WERE TEACHERS LIKE HER WHEN I WAS A KID, HUH!?"


I wouldn't doubt that he enjoyed it!  It seems typical of a guy to enjoy something like that, unless of course he was gay, in which case probably not.


----------



## Zuu

...

guys, rape isn't fun.


----------



## nyuu

Philly said:


> men aren't capable of not wanting to be sexed


----------



## Zeph

Right. So, purely because he is male, you assume he would enjoy being (possibly) kidnapped, dragged away somewhere and forced into having intercourse?

Philly, my respect for you has just gone down quite a bit.


----------



## Pook

Somewhat.


----------



## Music Dragon

Dezzuu said:


> ...
> 
> guys, rape isn't fun.


Sure it is! As long as it's not actually, you know, happening in reality.



Philly said:


> I wouldn't doubt that he enjoyed it!  It seems typical of a guy to enjoy something like that, unless of course he was gay, in which case probably not.


...

dude, sexism isn't fun.


----------



## Jolty

Philly said:


> I wouldn't doubt that he enjoyed it!  It seems typical of a guy to enjoy something like that, unless of course he was gay, in which case probably not.


what the _fuck_

would _you_ like being raped? if you say yes, you're even more of a douchebag that I already thought you were


----------



## Ayame

Philly said:


> He's also a dude.  I don't know about you, but I have never heard of a girl/gay rapist.


Yes, there are girl rapists.  It sucks for the guys involved.
And men do get raped by men.  Rapists aren't necessarily gay, though.
ALSO WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## Music Dragon

Jolty said:


> what the _fuck_
> 
> would _you_ like being raped? if you say yes, you're even more of a douchebag that I already thought you were


Speaking of which... I'm not sure what exactly the definition of "rape" is, but don't you kind of have to *not want it* for it to be rape?


----------



## Pook

Philly said:


> I wouldn't doubt that he enjoyed it!  It seems typical of a guy to enjoy something like that, unless of course he was gay, in which case probably not.


get out

Go see what its like to get raped, then rewrite this post.


----------



## Philly

Mr. Game and Watch said:


> get out
> 
> Go see what its like to get raped, then rewrite this post.


Because you know


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Not since I was 15.


----------



## see ya

Philly said:


> Because you know


Why should he have to know? Regardless, it's someone being violated and forced into something they DON'T want to do. Do you consider that to be a good thing just because of the stupid stereotype that guys ALWAYS want sex ALL THE TIME and that it can't possibly be painful, damaging, or humiliating to them? 

Please, get a sense of when to just stop talking. There's a reason why people here don't like you.


----------



## Pook

Philly said:


> Because you know



How do you know I don't have the experience?

either gtfo or think before you type


----------



## ZimD

Philly said:


> Because you know


First of all, you don't know if he's been raped or not. If he has been, I'm sure he would fine that very insulting. Even if he hasn't, that's just a really stupid thing to say.

Second, uh wtf. Why would you have to be raped to know that it's one of the worst things that can happen to someone? It's being violated in one of the worst ways possible, it's traumatizing, and it's painful. It doesn't make any difference whether you have a penis or not, you aren't going to want somebody doing that to you. 

Think before you post or don't post at all.


----------



## Jolty

if Shiva was here, she'd tear him to shreads and it would be so awesome


----------



## Dark Shocktail

If anything tore him to shreds, it'd be awesome. 

Especially if we got to watch.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Philly said:


> I wouldn't doubt that he enjoyed it!  It seems typical of a guy to enjoy something like that, unless of course he was gay, in which case probably not.


In one sense you may be - partially - accurate: Since a female raping a male often involves making the guy orgasm (I read this somewhere, but I cannot recall my source), and inserting things into the anus is supposed to be plesurable, there will probably be pleasurable sensations (unless there are medical issues).

However this doesn't mean he enjoys the experience of being forced against his will to have sex in any way and it will be emotionally damaging (given their 'macho' image has just been destroyed, for a start).

Rape is, by the definition, unpleasant and upsetting to say the least, and no-one should know what it feels like (in a perfect world). It's sad they do, but it should never be taken light of.

*****

Anyway, since this is my first post in this thread, I believe I have some on-topic matters to discuss:

I was never a virgin as I am a guy.

OK using the modern gender-neutral definition I am, for the simple reason I don't care about sex. At all. It's unimportant to me and I don't see people in a sexual way unless I make a concious effort, which I cannot maintain for very long.

I don't know if I ever will have sex: I don't think I'd object (if in a relationship and such), but I don't think I'll get to that point anyway.


----------



## see ya

Time Psyduck said:


> In one sense you may be - partially - accurate: Since a female raping a male often involves making the guy orgasm (I read this somewhere, but I cannot recall my source), and inserting things into the anus is supposed to be plesurable, there will probably be pleasurable sensations (unless there are medical issues).


Erections are caused subconsciously, and putting things in the butt is (so I've read) initially VERY painful. 

Sure, it could feel good, but wouldn't that just make things even more confusing and traumatizing by causing conflicted emotions? I read the rest of your post, and I'm not debating you, just making the point.


----------



## Pook

TP: what does gender have to do with how emotionally damaging it is?


----------



## s k

i am a virgin who lives in my mom's basement where i fap 200 times per day


----------



## Ayame

s k said:


> i am a virgin who lives in my mom's basement where i fap 200 times per day


You're not funny.
Ugh... troll.


----------



## s k

Ayame said:


> You're not funny.
> Ugh... troll.


i've been going here forever

how would you know what a troll is, youngster?


----------



## Foxsundance

Philly said:


> I wouldn't doubt that he enjoyed it!  It seems typical of a guy to enjoy something like that, unless of course he was gay, in which case probably not.





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Rape, also referred to as sexual assault, is an assault by a person involving sexual intercourse with or *sexual penetration of another person without that person's consent.* Rape is generally considered a serious sex crime, as well as a civil assault.


If I'm not mistaken, according to this definition a girl tying you down and shoving a broomstick up your crack would be rape.


*SOUNDS LIKE FUN.*


----------



## Ayame

s k said:


> i've been going here forever
> 
> how would you know what a troll is, youngster?


You only have twenty-four posts.  I joined exactly a month after you, and I have nearly five hundred.
Also, all of your posts that I have seen are trollish.


----------



## s k

Ayame said:


> You only have twenty-four posts.  I joined exactly a month after you, and I have nearly five hundred.
> Also, all of your posts that I have seen are trollish.


oh, but i originally joined back in 2006.


----------



## Jolty

Ayame said:


> You only have twenty-four posts.  I joined exactly a month after you, and I have nearly five hundred.
> Also, all of your posts that I have seen are trollish.


postcount means nothing


----------



## Time Psyduck

Mr. Game and Watch said:


> TP: what does gender have to do with how emotionally damaging it is?


None, and I never intended to suggest otherwise. The gender of the victim will, I suspect, have an impact on the form of the emotional damage takes (although I doubt there is a set form for each gender), but not on how damaging it is.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Foxsundance said:


> If I'm not mistaken, according to this definition a girl tying you down and shoving a broomstick up your crack would be rape.


There's gotta be _someone_ into that. I think it's a Rule 30 + x, in which 0<x<10

Sometimes I wonder if raping someone is worse than being raped.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yes. I'm still in the "eww penis" mode. Probably won't be sometime later on in my life though.


----------



## Zhorken

Skymin said:


> putting things in the butt is (so I've read) initially VERY painful.


Not if you're sensible about it!


----------



## surskitty

I'm sure just shoving something in there would hurt, though.


----------



## see ya

surskitty said:


> I'm sure just shoving something in there would hurt, though.


^That's what I meant.


----------



## surskitty

But that's ... not what people do.


----------



## Butterfree

surskitty said:


> But that's ... not what people do.


Uh, she originally said that about _rape_, remember.


----------



## surskitty

... ... ...

o right


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Since when is this thread about rape?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Since someone brought it up in the context of whether or not being raped means you're still a virgin. Or something.

Yes, and I suppose you could say I'm "proud of it", but it's more because I cannot stand physical human contact and for all intents and purposes am incapable of experiencing romantic feelings or lustful ones lasting more than five seconds. I mean, I dunno, might try it one day for the hell of it, but I won't exactly be broken-hearted if I die a virgin.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Crazy Linoone said:


> I'm still in the "eww penis" mode.


You're ew.


----------



## Zhorken

Oh, well yeah, obviously just jamming something _anywhere_ will hurt.  @_@  I figured she meant it hurt normally, and can only be worse in the context of rape or something.


----------



## Pook

Time Psyduck said:


> None, and I never intended to suggest otherwise. The gender of the victim will, I suspect, have an impact on the form of the emotional damage takes (although I doubt there is a set form for each gender), but not on how damaging it is.


Regardless, they still got RAPED. Do you realize how terrible that crime is?

what makes you think a 9-year-old boy and a 9-year-old girl will be damaged different?

ITS THE SAME CRIME


----------



## Zhorken

Age doesn't matter much!  I mean, yeah, younger kids will be less emotionally stable generally and less exposed to sex and will be more horrified and scarred, but it's still pretty much as hard for an adult victim.  "9-year-old" is irrelevant.


----------



## nyuu

It will still seem more horrific and pitiful to a lot of people if the victim is a kid.
_Not saying it should, just saying that a lot of people think this way_


----------



## Pook

Zhorken said:


> Age doesn't matter much!  I mean, yeah, younger kids will be less emotionally stable generally and less exposed to sex and will be more horrified and scarred, but it's still pretty much as hard for an adult victim.  "9-year-old" is irrelevant.


Agreed, but never did I say that age mattered


----------



## Zhorken

well you specified "9-year-old" as if it mattered a lot


----------



## Pook

never did I say it mattered a lot.

I was using it as an example, responding to Time Psyduck's previous post.

not trying to sounds like an ass, just trying to clear things up. 

btw i miss the fir Mih'rilia'i in your name


----------



## Time Psyduck

It is going to be terrible and traumatic, my point was that dependant on sex/gender/orientation of the victim and rapist it might produce variations in _what terrible feelings they have_. For example, a macho man raped by a woman may feel emasculated, whereas a FtM transgender person may hate having a 'weaker' woman's body. But I doubt it would be so much of an impact for nine-year olds, since many of them won't have much of an idea about these things and so it would just be simply traumatic.

I'm probably talking either nonsense or stating the blinding obvious here so feel free to ignore me

Edit: ultraviolet, I was talking about the differences of how rape affects people being reduced, because most nine-year-old are less sexually aware, rather than now traumatic the rape is.


----------



## ultraviolet

Yes, barely (not for long!). :D



			
				Philly said:
			
		

> I wouldn't doubt that he enjoyed it! It seems typical of a guy to enjoy something like that, unless of course he was gay, in which case probably not.


Sure, I mean if some stranger was shoving things up your ass or masturbating you, then heck yeah, you'd enjoy that, right? I mean, come on!

>:|

Go hit puberty or something.




> But I doubt it would be so much of an impact for nine-year olds, since many of them won't have much of an idea about these things and so it would just be simply traumatic.


Uh, besides the fact the nine-year-old will grow up with that for the rest of their lives. Really getting raped at a younger age means you have to live with it for longer. Not saying it's any worse/less than rape at later ages, but y'know.


LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT RAPE. :)


----------



## Not Meowth

Eevee said:


> I am proactively banning everyone thinking about joining [the virgin club]


Pfft, you're just jealous because at this rate it'll be way more successful than any non-virgin club >=(

Though I grant you membership would start to dwindle as the members reached consenting age or got into relationships, and eventually it'd just be me on my own, but still.


----------



## Jolty

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Pfft, you're just jealous because at this rate it'll be way more successful than any non-virgin club >=(
> 
> Though I grant you membership would start to dwindle as the members reached consenting age or got into relationships, and eventually it'd just be me on my own, but still.


But seriously why would you make/join a virgin club

also _consenting age means jack shit_


----------



## Not Meowth

Jolty said:


> But seriously why would you make/join a virgin club


Because you're a virgin? It would be, like, your duty as a virgin. (I say some really retarded stuff sometimes.)


----------



## Jolty

No my duty as a virgin is to have sex at some point


----------



## #1 bro

The entire forum is one big "virgin club", save for eight people. While we're at it, why not make a club for people who like Pokemon, or a club for fans of TCoD, or a club for atheists, or etc


----------



## Not Meowth

Jolty said:


> No my duty as a virgin is to have sex at some point


That's really more your duty as someone who wants to have sex sometime in the future. Anyway, I don't know the reason, the club wasn't _my_ idea.


----------



## see ya

I thought the idea of a virgin club was a joke...>_>


----------



## Not Meowth

Skymin said:


> I thought the idea of a virgin club was a joke...>_>


Well, as far as I'm aware the Voluntary Human Extinction movement is somewhat serious, so not really. XD


----------



## see ya

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Well, as far as I'm aware the Voluntary Human Extinction movement is somewhat serious, so not really. XD


LOL, I say to them, "Good luck with that". Though I can't help but see a lot of tongue-in-cheek-ness in their message. 

Though I do think people should start having fewer babies.


----------



## Astro

I am most definitely a virgin.


----------



## Not Meowth

Skymin said:


> LOL, I say to them, "Good luck with that".


Yeah, sex really is far too hyped up for them ever to succeed. XD (Really, when you hear of an organisation called "the Voluntary Human Extinction Movement", you think "suicide cult" rather than people taking vows of abstinence, though, don't you? =s)


----------



## #1 bro

They're not advocating abstinence, they're advocating not reproducing. The movement doesn't discourage having sex, as long as you use protection.


----------



## Not Meowth

Zeta Reticuli said:


> They're not advocating abstinence, they're advocating not reproducing. The movement doesn't discourage having sex, as long as you use protection.


I heard it was a total no-sex thing... but yeah, now you mention it it does just seem to be anti-reproducing.

See, Mike, this is why you _read_ websites before posting links to them ^w^


----------



## Eevee

Time Psyduck said:


> I'm probably talking either nonsense


ding ding ding we have a winner



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Pfft, you're just jealous because at this rate it'll be way more successful than any non-virgin club >=(


You've got a funny definition of "successful", there.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Zeta Reticuli said:


> a club for fans of TCoD


My TCOD club got closed.


----------



## voltianqueen

I am a virgin.


----------



## Not Meowth

Eevee said:


> You've got a funny definition of "successful", there.


"Successful" in regard to the amount of members it gets. =3


----------



## Gigamelon

Personal questions much?

I'll be coy and not tell you.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Gigamelon said:


> Personal questions much?


Pfft. Those are obviously the best sort of questions.


----------



## Jetx

Skymin said:


> Though I do think people should start having fewer babies.


From a geographical standpoint, people in richer countries need to be having more children, if anything.


----------



## surskitty

No, it's that people in richer countries should be having a higher _percentage_ of children than people in poorer countries.


----------



## Jetx

Wouldn't that be achieved in the exact same way?


----------



## Lupine Volt

Wow...I thought that I'd get a break from talking about rape over break. *My class has been reading "To Kill a Mockingbird" ...Good story* Anywho, yes, I'm a virgin. And I'm saving myself for my wedding night.


----------



## Yarnchu

Yes. I haven't even had a girlfriend yet. 



Spoiler



But I have been having dreams of me either masturabating or getting close to/having sex. I don't like them dreams, get them out of my head. DX


----------



## Retsu

You don't masturbate? :P


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

superyoshi888 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But I have been having dreams of me either masturabating or getting close to/having sex. I don't like them dreams, get them out of my head. DX


I think I've been hit by the Too Much Information Truck. xP

You dream about masturbating?


----------



## Zhorken

Mike the Foxhog said:


> "Successful" in regard to the amount of members it gets. =3


You've got a funny definition of "successful", there.


----------



## Jolty

I have a question for the non virgins

was your first time planned or did it just kind of happen?


----------



## Valor

Jolty said:


> I have a question for the non virgins
> 
> was your first time planned or did it just kind of happen?


Hand jobs are rarely planned.


----------



## Latiass

Jolty said:


> I have a question for the non virgins
> 
> was your first time planned or did it just kind of happen?


No, I think preplanning sex as in "hey, let's have sex at this time and date" removes the fun from it.

I have yet to have "intercourse" so I guess you _could_ call me a virgin, but I have done so many other things that I am far from innocent. So it depends on how you define virgin.


----------



## Eevee

Animorph said:


> Anywho, yes, I'm a virgin. And I'm saving myself for my wedding night.


Uh-huh.  That tends to last right up until some girl actually _wants_ to get in your pants.

What a ridiculous and arbitrary date to set, anyway.  Good luck if it turns out you and your lovely bride-to-be hate sleeping together.



superyoshi888 said:


> But I have been having dreams of me either masturabating or getting close to/having sex. I don't like them dreams, get them out of my head. DX


You don't even get laid in your dreams?


----------



## #1 bro

Jolty said:


> I have a question for the non virgins


So do I.

How one loses their virginity seems like a paradox to me. Unless you're stupid, you're not going to have sex without a condom, right? However, you're not going to be carrying around condoms with you unless you suspect that you could lose your virginity in the near future, and considering how most people say that it just kind of happens when you lose your virginity (i.e. neither party expects to have sex that night), you won't be suspecting that. So, you're not going to carry around condoms unless you have sex, but you're not going to have sex unless you own condoms...

How does that work out? Forgive me if I'm being incredibly stupid, but this is a legitimate question.


----------



## Jack_the_White

Xikaze said:


> but as for the topic
> yes I am currently a virgin but I'm not one of those people who are all "yippee I'm saving sex for marriage and proud of it! ^-^"
> I just, you know
> _haven't had sex_
> don't know when I will
> probably sometime in the next few years


Im pretty much the same, Im not glad or angry the fact that i havnt really _done_ anything with a girl, but im not glad or angry that i havnt, im just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## see ya

To Zeta: 

The answer is simple: There's a lot of stupid people who also get lucky and don't get pregnant. And who aren't so lucky. 

Also, there's the pill and other forms of hormonal birth control, which are more effective than condoms when it comes to pregnancy.


----------



## Music Dragon

I also assume there are people who, although not exactly _planning_ to have sex, keep condoms around just in case.


----------



## #1 bro

Skymin said:


> To Zeta:
> 
> The answer is simple: There's a lot of stupid people who also get lucky and don't get pregnant. And who aren't so lucky.


Yes, but are you telling me that _every single person who has ever had sex_ took the risk of an unwanted pregnancy the day that they lost their virginity? Somehow, I doubt it.



Skymin said:


> Also, there's the pill and other forms of hormonal birth control, which are more effective than condoms when it comes to pregnancy.


Yes, but you don't want an STD either. 



			
				Music Dragon said:
			
		

> I also assume there are people who, although not exactly planning to have sex, keep condoms around just in case.


Hmm.

I dunno, I would feel like a bit of a douchebag if I carried around condoms with me despite never having sex in my life. I mean, for all I know, those condoms might go unused for the next five years or so and they would just serve as a reminder of my failure. And then, there's the matter of going into CVS and actually buying the condoms. I _hate_ talking to salespeople and cashiers for whatever reason, and I feel awkward enough just buying a jug of milk. :| 

But I guess I'm always reluctant about taking the next step maturity-wise. I was at first unwilling to wear deoderant, or to start buying my own clothes, and even right now I have a sort of unattractive peach fuzz mustache that I think detracts from my appearance, but I don't really know how to go about asking my dad for a razor and shaving cream and etc. Not that I think I'm old enough to lose my virginity anyway... 

Um, well, I guess I'd better stop now before I start revealing even more bizarre personal details. :|


----------



## Eevee

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Unless you're stupid, you're not going to have sex without a condom, right?


Sup I did.



Zeta Reticuli said:


> So, you're not going to carry around condoms unless you have sex, but you're not going to have sex unless you own condoms...


Um, the other person could have condoms?


----------



## see ya

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Yes, but are you telling me that _every single person who has ever had sex_ took the risk of an unwanted pregnancy the day that they lost their virginity? Somehow, I doubt it.
> 
> 
> Yes, but you don't want an STD either.


Actually, yes. Any sexual activity that involves semen and a woman carries a risk of pregnancy, no matter how small and unlikely. But for the most part, that's splitting hairs, as the odds of getting pregnant from certain...*ahem* behaviors are astronomical. 

But you have to remember that there's so many conditions that losing virginity can happen in. Some people use protection, some people don't. Some people talked about it beforehand, for some it was just a spur-of-the-moment deal. But all of them, going by the definition of "virginity" we're using in this thread, lost their virginity. And yes, there are quite a few people who just go ahead and do it without any sort of protection.


----------



## Yarnchu

link008 said:


> I think I've been hit by the Too Much Information Truck. xP


Um, yeah, sorry about that. There was a reason that I hid that, you know. Maybe I should delete it before anyone else suffers.

EDIT: I made myself look stupid, didn't I? Well, that dream only happened once, and only during on of those "WTF is going on here!?!" dreams. But I actually had the sex/almost sex dream happen a few times.


----------



## #1 bro

Eevee said:


> Sup I did.


um I should probably rephrase that then

"Unless you're stupid, or you're Eevee, you're not going to have sex without a condom, right?" 



Eevee said:


> Um, the other person could have condoms?


I thought it was always the guy that had the condoms...? I mean if you're having gay sex then yeah but in the case of heterosexual sex... do girls carry around condoms too? 

I seriously don't know this stuff D:



superyoshi888 said:


> Um, yeah, sorry about that. There was a reason that I hid that, you know. Maybe I should delete it before anyone else suffers.


Honestly, link008 is being a tard. The only negative effect I got from reading that line was the mental image of Dr. Eggman masturbating, which tbh probably arouses half the people on this forum. :P


----------



## see ya

Zeta Reticuli said:


> The only negative effect I got from reading that line was the mental image of Dr. Eggman masturbating, which tbh probably arouses half the people on this forum. :P


Oh God...Superyoshi's comment didn't bother me at all, but this...D:

Oh God where did I put the brain bleach


----------



## Eevee

Zeta Reticuli said:


> "Unless you're stupid, or you're Eevee, you're not going to have sex without a condom, right?"


:V  lovely



Zeta Reticuli said:


> I thought it was always the guy that had the condoms...? I mean if you're having gay sex then yeah but in the case of heterosexual sex... do girls carry around condoms too?


It didn't occur to me that "the other person" would have any specific sex.  But I'm pretty sure guys expect (okay, "hope for") sex enough to at least be inclined to get a few.

But come on, just take three minutes and go to a fucking 7-11 and buy some.  Or, heaven forbid, actually talk about it before you do it.  I find it very hard to believe that the majority of people first have sex without seeing it coming _at all_.


----------



## Jolty

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I thought it was always the guy that had the condoms...? I mean if you're having gay sex then yeah but in the case of heterosexual sex... do girls carry around condoms too?


well they put condom machines in our bathrooms in places soooo yeah.

And some of my female friends regularly buy shitloads from some random shop


----------



## Vyraura

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Yes, but are you telling me that _every single person who has ever had sex_ took the risk of an unwanted pregnancy the day that they lost their virginity? Somehow, I doubt it.


Did you hear about the new abstinence program? It's called your mouth can't get pregnant.


----------



## #1 bro

Didn't we determine earlier in the thread that no, oral sex doesn't count as losing your virginity? :|


----------



## Eevee

Hurr if you get a blowjob you're probably going to have a clue that you might get sex soon.


----------



## #1 bro

Oh, I guess I should have picked up on that. :|


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> Isn't a lot? I don't think there is any. TCoD PRACTICES SAFE SEX. :o


Please oh please make a style with that as the tagline.



Crazy Linoone said:


> Yes. I'm still in the "eww penis" mode. Probably won't be sometime later on in my life though.


Haha.

Sorry. >>


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Honestly, link008 is being a tard. The only negative effect I got from reading that line was the mental image of Dr. Eggman masturbating, which tbh probably arouses half the people on this forum. :P


That was uncalled for. I'm just very out of place here. =P


----------



## Eeveelution

Well, I'm 13. The only boys close to my age I'm good friends with are my cousins and two or three classmates (one of which declared himself my clone). I love Pokémon, want to become an author, have never had a crush on big stars like the Jonas Brothers, don't want to be married and adopt my kids. (I don't even know how to have s-e-x!)

If you take that as a "no", you're not very smart.


----------



## surskitty

Eeveelution said:


> (I don't even know how to have s-e-x!)


you take something hard and long and stick it somewhere

can't be that hard


----------



## Philly

To make a generalization: in, out, repeat until ejaculation.


----------



## Valor

Eeveelution said:


> Well, I'm 13. The only boys close to my age I'm good friends with are my cousins and two or three classmates (one of which declared himself my clone). I love Pokémon, want to become an author, have never had a crush on big stars like the Jonas Brothers, don't want to be married and adopt my kids. (I don't even know how to have s-e-x!)


Wait until your hormones kick in.


----------



## Eevee

Eeveelution said:


> have never had a crush on big stars like the Jonas Brothers


This is a GOOD thing.



Eeveelution said:


> (I don't even know how to have s-e-x!)


Find a guy to put his dick in your vag and figure it out from there in the universal joke that is awkward teenager sex.

Probably not at 13, mind you, but the general idea is not exactly horribly complicated.  Rub things together until it feels good.  Lordy, what are they teaching you kids today...


----------



## Butterfree

Jolty said:
			
		

> was your first time planned or did it just kind of happen?


We'd been trying for a while, but my monster hymen kept getting in the way. That was just the first time he got anywhere.



			
				Zeta Reticuli said:
			
		

> How one loses their virginity seems like a paradox to me. Unless you're stupid, you're not going to have sex without a condom, right? However, you're not going to be carrying around condoms with you unless you suspect that you could lose your virginity in the near future, and considering how most people say that it just kind of happens when you lose your virginity (i.e. neither party expects to have sex that night), you won't be suspecting that. So, you're not going to carry around condoms unless you have sex, but you're not going to have sex unless you own condoms...
> 
> How does that work out? Forgive me if I'm being incredibly stupid, but this is a legitimate question.


Well, if they're a dedicated couple, they're generally involved in some sexual activities, and talk about it, before they get to the part that needs a condom - plenty of time to obtain some. One-night stands, people tend to be a) drunk and thus don't care, b) at a place with condom vending machines or even free condoms, or c) the person they do it with is experienced and has condoms (and yes, girls sometimes carry condoms around too).

Shadey always carried condoms around in his bag, "just in case" (and had a bunch of them hidden in a drawer in his room, for that matter), but then again he's silly. And of course, _he_ had had sex before.


----------



## ultraviolet

Zeta Reticuli said:
			
		

> How one loses their virginity seems like a paradox to me. Unless you're stupid, you're not going to have sex without a condom, right? However, you're not going to be carrying around condoms with you unless you suspect that you could lose your virginity in the near future, and considering how most people say that it just kind of happens when you lose your virginity (i.e. neither party expects to have sex that night), you won't be suspecting that. So, you're not going to carry around condoms unless you have sex, but you're not going to have sex unless you own condoms...
> 
> How does that work out? Forgive me if I'm being incredibly stupid, but this is a legitimate question.


I know lots of guys that carry around condoms 'just in case', and girls do carry them around. I had one around somewhere. But it's not like they're incredibly hard to get; we have a health bus thing that comes to our school on fridays and _gives them out_, so. I know lots of young teenagers who just steal them from their parents. :/ Apprently you can get them in vending machines in guy's toilets. Also people who work in grocery stores are always putting condoms through the checkout, it's not a big deal, unless you giggle wildly or something equally ridiculous.



			
				Butterfree said:
			
		

> We'd been trying for a while, but my monster hymen kept getting in the way.


_Ouch?_


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

ultraviolet said:


> Apprently you can get them in vending machines in guy's toilets.


You can, mostly at gas stations out in the sticks. Along with painkillers.


----------



## Mirry

I'm not a virgin. Evidently I'm in the minority. :3


----------



## BCM

I'm technically a virgin, but I've had some experiences with my fingers/tongue before.


----------



## nyuu

It would take a pretty strict definition of virginity to make it include masturbation and autofellatio


----------



## BCM

NWT said:


> It would take a pretty strict definition of virginity to make it include masturbation and autofellatio


O_O

I wasn't talking about that, I was talking about fingering and cunnilingus.


----------



## Jack_the_White

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Didn't we determine earlier in the thread that no, oral sex doesn't count as losing your virginity? :|


Butterfree's definiton clearly states:



Butterfree said:


> 'Virginity' is an awfully vague term. Really it can encompass any number of the following questions:
> 
> - Has your vagina, if applicable, been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
> - Has your anus been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
> - Have you yourself penetrated another person's vagina or anus with a phallic object?
> - Have you consciously stimulated the genitals of another person in some manner?
> - Have your genitals been consciously stimulated by another person in some manner?
> - Have you willingly participated in any of the preceding?
> 
> If the answer to all is no, then you are a virgin. Generally, having answered yes to any of the first three makes you not a virgin, although some would argue that if the answer to the final question is no, you are still for all intents and purposes one. The fourth and fifth may or may not be included in any particular individual's definition of losing virginity.


i trust wat he says lol

also something i didnt mention in my last post here is that this is a really fucked up thread.  

also i know this may be a stupid question, but im not sure if getting my balls sceezed by a girl would be even close to a "sexual experiance"

sorry if its a stupid question but im just not sure!


----------



## BCM

Jack_the_White said:


> Butterfree's definiton


I never said I wasn't a virgin.




> i trust wat he says lol


I have _what_ to gain by lying on an internet pokemon forum?


> also something i didnt mention in my last post here is that this is a really fucked up thread.
> 
> also i know this may be a stupid question, but im not sure if getting my balls sceezed by a girl would be even close to a "sexual experiance"


When did I say this happened?


----------



## Jack_the_White

want talking to you lol and i dont know where that came fromn with my question, that was about my own experiance


----------



## Philly

Jack_the_White said:


> i trust wat *he* says lol


Butterfree is a gal.


----------



## BCM

Jack_the_White said:


> want talking to you lol and i dont know where that came fromn with my question, that was about my own experiance


Oh.

Um, getting your balls squeezed? Sounds painful, definitely not a sexual experience.


----------



## Zuu

Even if you enjoyed it, probably not.


----------



## Valor

I imagine it should at least be limited to reaching an orgasm for those looser definitions.


----------



## s k

s k said:


> i am a virgin who lives in my mom's basement where i fap 200 times per day


I feel like making a serious post now.

I have done pretty much everything except intercourse.

And all of my sexual experiences have been incestuous, so I would rather not list them, unless you want me to.


----------



## Foxsundance

s k said:


> And all of my sexual experiences have been incestuous, so I would rather not list them, unless you want me to.


No thanks.


----------



## Rwr4539

s k said:


> And all of my sexual experiences have been incestuous, so I would rather not list them, unless you want me to.


I wouldn't mind. :o


----------



## Zuu

Do it! :O


----------



## Philly

For once I concur with Dezzuu.


----------



## Retsu

Foxsundance said:


> No thanks.


Fun sucker.


----------



## s k

I'll just list the things I've done. No details as to why they happened.

 - Buttsex with my nephew when we were nine.
 - Fingered my sister.
 - Gotten a handjob from my sister.
 - Gotten a blowjob from my sister.
 - Fondled my sister's boobs.
 - Had makeout sessions with my sister. In her bed. Blankets between us.

The ones with my sister started about 4 or 5 months ago


----------



## Retsu

That's pretty hot. =o


----------



## Eevee

this just became the best thread


----------



## Rwr4539

I agree with Retsu.


----------



## #1 bro

s k said:


> Buttsex with my nephew when we were nine.





Retsu said:


> That's pretty hot. =o


pedo alert


----------



## Retsu

Haha I am like the anti-pedo seriously.

I'm into mature guys. :x


----------



## Scout

Yup. A proud virgin I am.


----------



## Dinru

I'm a virgin. Not exactly "proud" of it, just neutral. Don't plan on losing it anytime soon, but I do plan on losing it eventually. I hope to find/keep (long story) someone who I love and am loved by in return before I lose it, if only for safety's sake, but... ya never know what may or may not happen, ya know?


----------



## Jason-Kun

s k said:


> I'll just list the things I've done. No details as to why they happened.
> 
> - Buttsex with my nephew when we were nine.
> - Fingered my sister.
> - Gotten a handjob from my sister.
> - Gotten a blowjob from my sister.
> - Fondled my sister's boobs.
> - Had makeout sessions with my sister. In her bed. Blankets between us.
> 
> The ones with my sister started about 4 or 5 months ago


Tell us, is your sister hot? And we want a picture to prove she is if you say she is.


----------



## Vyraura

Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Jason-Kun

Vyraura said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?


Was that directed at me or the person I quote? IF it was at me, I just want pics of this so called "sister". If it was at the other guy however, why would he have pics of that?


----------



## Jolty

Retsu said:


> Haha I am like the anti-pedo seriously.
> 
> I'm into mature guys. :x


I was a reverse-pedo before you >:|


----------



## Tarvos

Ok, what with all the weird sexual preferences going on itt, is there any guy in here who just wants a girl who's a nice, involved girl that makes you feel nice, warm and fuzzy inside? Any takers? None? Shucks. Seems I'm the only one. I have such boring sexual ideals.


----------



## Alexi

Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Tarvos

Naaaaaaah, or I wouldn't have them. It just seems that sexually this forum is a bunch of gender-confused weirdos :)


----------



## see ya

Gender confused? I'm not seeing the confusion. >_>


----------



## #1 bro

Watershed said:


> Ok, what with all the weird sexual preferences going on itt, is there any guy in here who just wants a girl who's a nice, involved girl that makes you feel nice, warm and fuzzy inside? Any takers? None? Shucks. Seems I'm the only one. I have such boring sexual ideals.


You're not the only one! I was thinking this same thing recently. :|

I mean

I don't really even have any fetishes


----------



## Tarvos

Skymin said:


> Gender confused? I'm not seeing the confusion. >_>


I'm not saying everyone is.


----------



## Alexi

Watershed said:


> Naaaaaaah, or I wouldn't have them. It just seems that sexually this forum is a bunch of gender-confused weirdos :)


Thanks.


----------



## nastypass

s k said:


> I'll just list the things I've done. No details as to why they happened.
> 
> - Buttsex with my nephew when we were nine.
> - Fingered my sister.
> - Gotten a handjob from my sister.
> - Gotten a blowjob from my sister.
> - Fondled my sister's boobs.
> - Had makeout sessions with my sister. In her bed. Blankets between us.
> 
> The ones with my sister started about 4 or 5 months ago


i smell troll here


----------



## Zhorken

I'm pretty damn sure that's masonv; if so, he's been here for a while.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Retsu said:


> Haha I am like the anti-pedo seriously.
> 
> I'm into mature guys. :x


That'd be anyone 20 or up considering your age.


----------



## Jolty

OrangeAipom said:


> That'd be anyone 20 or up considering your age.


pfffft 20

if he's a _real_ reverse pedo he'd mean like 45+


----------



## Retsu

Late thirties to lower fifties is good for me. :D


----------



## Aenrhien

No. No story or explaination, just no.


----------



## Music Dragon

Watershed said:


> Ok, what with all the weird sexual preferences going on itt, is there any guy in here who just wants a girl who's a nice, involved girl that makes you feel nice, warm and fuzzy inside? Any takers? None? Shucks. Seems I'm the only one. I have such boring sexual ideals.


Actually, that's exactly what I want... just not in sex.


----------



## Minish

The majority of the forum are younger than sixteen so I'd be a little freaked out if there _were_ lots of people who weren't virgins here. XD (Whoah, I nearly spelt 'virgin' wrong, what does _that_ tell you, hmm)

I'm a virgin, by the way. Does this count sexual contact with females, or just intercourse? I've never really understood how girl-girl sex is classified (and no I will NOT go and find out on Wikipedia) because if not I'll probably always be a virgin. :/ Penises are icky.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Cirrus said:


> I'm a virgin, by the way. Does this count sexual contact with females, or just intercourse? I've never really understood how girl-girl sex is classified (and no I will NOT go and find out on Wikipedia) because if not I'm probably always be a virgin. :/ Penises are icky.


I'm pretty sure if you've ever had any form of sex then you're not a virgin by default. Can someone back me up on this?


----------



## Valor

Cirrus said:


> I'm a virgin, by the way. Does this count sexual contact with females, or just intercourse? I've never really understood how girl-girl sex is classified (and no I will NOT go and find out on Wikipedia) because if not I'm probably always be a virgin. :/ Penises are icky.


Any stimulation, especially leading to orgasm, so long as it isn't by yourself, is probably enough to be called losing your virginity.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Ok, what with all the weird sexual preferences going on itt, is there any guy in here who just wants a girl who's a nice, involved girl that makes you feel nice, warm and fuzzy inside? Any takers? None? Shucks. Seems I'm the only one. I have such boring sexual ideals.


'course that's what most people probably want from a relationship; it's certainly what I want, anyway. Fetishes are just icing on the cake, optional extras to liven up the daily wank. :D


----------



## Time Psyduck

Watershed said:


> Ok, what with all the weird sexual preferences going on itt, is there any guy in here who just wants a girl who's a nice, involved girl that makes you feel nice, warm and fuzzy inside? Any takers? None? Shucks. Seems I'm the only one. I have such boring sexual ideals.


I want this, only without the sexual part.

Of course if I did want a sexual part I suspect this would be it, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Retsu

Time Psyduck said:


> I want this, only without the sexual part.


Wh- Why...? Are you afraid of natural human interaction or something?


----------



## see ya

Could be asexual. :T


----------



## Time Psyduck

Retsu said:


> Wh- Why...? Are you afraid of natural human interaction or something?


No (well not sexual human interaction, but that's another story)



Skymin said:


> Could be asexual. :T


I am, actually.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Jolty said:


> if he's a _real_ reverse pedo he'd mean like 45+


Well I'm going off a flawed equation. For it to be limited to 45+ he'd have to be 29, but I'm saying it'd be just as bad with a 20 year old at his age.


----------



## Vespiform

I am a virgin and i'm proud of it right now.


----------



## Jetx

Time Psyduck said:


> I want this, only without the sexual part.


Good luck.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Me said:


> I want this, only without the sexual part.


But only very slightly more than I want the sexual part.
Sex or not, it's never going to happen anyway, and I honestly don't care.


----------



## Zhorken

OrangeAipom said:


> Well I'm going off a flawed equation. For it to be limited to 45+ he'd have to be 29, but I'm saying it'd be just as bad with a 20 year old at his age.


(a + 14) / 2 determines a rough age range for socially acceptable* relationships; I'm not sure how the hell you're getting that it's a range for which sex isn't pedophilic.  It's a stupid range, too; if Furret finds a 20**-year-old he's comfortable with fucking and such, I don't see why he shouldn't.

*n.b. "socially"
**or 30, or 40, or ..., though as the gap widens I'm guessing it'd get exponentially less plausible for the two to actually reach such a point, especially since Furret's still a hormonal teenager.


----------



## Retsu

Solving relationship dilemmas with math? I like it.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Zhorken said:


> (a + 14) / 2 determines a rough age range for socially acceptable* relationships.


Wait how does this work? Using myself as an example would it be 15+14/2= 14.5 because that just doesn't work. OR did I do that wrong?


----------



## H20firefly

(chuckles) i just read through 9 pages of this thread and now i can't stop smiling

time to get my girlfriend drunk =D


----------



## Jason-Kun

H20firefly said:


> (chuckles) i just read through 9 pages of this thread and now i can't stop smiling
> 
> time to get my girlfriend drunk =D


Yes, because Date Rape is a good way to get laid. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Jolty

OrangeAipom said:


> Well I'm going off a flawed equation. For it to be limited to 45+ he'd have to be 29, but I'm saying it'd be just as bad with a 20 year old at his age.


Half your age plus seven rule is a load of shite imo :)
If that's what you're on about anyway


----------



## Clover

Jason-Kun said:


> Wait how does this work? Using myself as an example would it be 15+14/2= 14.5 because that just doesn't work. OR did I do that wrong?


----------



## H20firefly

Jason-Kun said:


> Yes, because Date Rape is a good way to get laid. [/sarcasm]


who said anything about rape? aside from you


----------



## Aenrhien

H20firefly said:


> who said anything about rape? aside from you


Getting your girlfriend drunk and then having sex with her is considered rape, since she'd be too impaired for any consent she gives to be valid (which is the same as her saying no).


----------



## H20firefly

who said anything about having sex then?


----------



## Aenrhien

Common sense? The threads main topic is sexually oriented, you made the comment about getting her drunk. 2 + 2 and all that.


----------



## H20firefly

yes, but it's all part of my magnificent plan that i came up with five minutes before i posted about getting her drunk, besides i can resist alchohol for a long time


----------



## Jason-Kun

MidnightSaboteur said:


>


That's still 14.5 which will not fly for me. That rule is crap.


----------



## Arcanine

Yes.

But I think someone is trying to change that. My 19-year old and very open-minded girlfriend.


----------



## Alexi

Fuck age, just shag who ya want


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Alexi said:


> Fuck age, just shag who ya want


Was that intentional?


----------



## OrangeAipom

Zhorken said:


> I'm not sure how the hell you're getting that it's a range for which sex isn't pedophilic.


Non is not anti.


Jason-Kun said:


> That's still 14.5 which will not fly for me. That rule is crap.


Round down. >_>


Alexi said:


> just shag who ya want


But I don't want to be a rapist.


----------



## Alexi

... said:


> Was that intentional?


You betcha ;)


----------



## Mirry

My boyfriend is 23 and I'm 17... I guess according to the formula he's slightly too old for me. Oh well. :P


----------



## Jason-Kun

OrangeAipom said:


> Round down. >_>


No way in hell.


----------



## Zora of Termina

...So what. You think people who are _one year younger than you_ are beneath you on the dating scale?


----------



## Jason-Kun

Depends on the maturity level of said person, but yeh. Something wrong with that?


----------



## #1 bro

I really don't think that the formula was intended to work for preteens and teenagers.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Yes, I really don't think it is after figuring it out myself.


----------



## Zhorken

Jason-Kun said:


> Depends on the maturity level of said person, but yeh. Something wrong with that?


six months of age difference mean absolutely nothing unless you're tiny
twelve months of age difference mean absolutely nothing unless you're tiny or only a bit older


----------



## PurelyAmazing

Wow... Only 12 people aren't? o.o

Anyways, I'm not a virgin. I honestly don't know how that can be thought of as a bad thing, either.

I also don't like that there's a legal age-limit for having sex. It should be when you as a person are ready, not when your age says you are.


----------



## Not Meowth

PurelyAmazing said:


> I also don't like that there's a legal age-limit for having sex. It should be when you as a person are ready, not when your age says you are.


That may be, but not everybody's that sensible. :3


----------



## Jason-Kun

Mike the Foxhog said:


> That may be, but not everybody's that sensible. :3


Still. ONe should be able to have sex if they want regardless of age. It's just pure bullshit to have an age limit for having sex.


----------



## Jolty

It's also bullshit to have an invisible age gap limit on it so people won't think it's "weird"


----------



## Dannichu

PurelyAmazing said:


> I also don't like that there's a legal age-limit for having sex.


I think there should be; they're not there to stop you having fun, they're there to protect vulnerable people.

Apparently, 95% of rapes against teenage women don't end in prosecution - and mostly because a woman's word isn't enough to prosecute an offender (since it's a her-word-against-his situation). But when a minor's involved, the law says the minor can't consent, so there's no issue over whether or not it's rape - it just _is._

I agree completely that there are mature 13-year-olds and very emotionally immature 20-year-olds, but the laws in place protect vulnerable young people, and I don't think it should be changed.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

PurelyAmazing said:


> Wow... Only 12 people aren't? o.o


You are talking on a Pokemon forum.  Take that into account.

My cherry is still intact.  I plan on keeping it that way for now!


----------



## PurelyAmazing

Dannichu said:


> I think there should be; they're not there to stop you having fun, they're there to protect vulnerable people.
> 
> Apparently, 95% of rapes against teenage women don't end in prosecution - and mostly because a woman's word isn't enough to prosecute an offender (since it's a her-word-against-his situation). But when a minor's involved, the law says the minor can't consent, so there's no issue over whether or not it's rape - it just _is._
> 
> I agree completely that there are mature 13-year-olds and very emotionally immature 20-year-olds, but the laws in place protect vulnerable young people, and I don't think it should be changed.


Oh wow, yeah. I forgot about that.
I agree completely with that now, but then there are a lot of vunerable people over the age of 16. It's a lose-lose situation, really, because increasing it is pretty ridiculous too... 
I just don't like the daunting fact that if you do have sex under-age, your partner could be put on the pedophillia register for the rest of their lives, even though you consented to it.


----------



## ultraviolet

> I just don't like the daunting fact that if you do have sex under-age, your partner could be put on the pedophillia register for the rest of their lives, even though you consented to it.


...how is it a problem if you don't tell anybody or nobody sees you do it? o.O

Just out of curiosity, what is the legal age in uh, wherever anyone is? In Australia it's sixteen (seventeen in some states).


----------



## Dannichu

Parents can walk in and completely flip out. It's happened to people I know and it never ends well.

It's 16 here, too.


----------



## Jason-Kun

16 here as well. Just less than two months to go before I can legally have sex. Yummy.


----------



## Mirry

I think we need to do something about this rather alarming ratio of virgins to non-virgins and have a big TCOD orgy. ;)


----------



## Alexi

I totally can go for a TCoD orgy!! 

In Cali, the age of consent is 18, though in other US states it's seventeen, and I've even heard sixteen. o.O


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Yeah. Why not? I'm not in any rush. Peer pressure? I don't give in to that sort of stuff.

Also, I love the tags. It really showed me what TCod as a forum was all about.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Alexi said:


> In Cali, the age of consent is 18, though in other US states it's seventeen, and I've even heard sixteen. o.O


Something wrong with the age of consent being sixteen? That's it for us in Georgia, USA anyways.


----------



## Alexi

Maybe because I've grown up used to 18, it just seems young to me. (Not like too young for people, too young for the government to allow.)


----------



## Dannichu

It's 14 in Iceland (and I knew that even before that House episode) :D

But I guess it's relative to what you're used to. Loads of my friends had sex before they were 16 - one was 13 and another had a baby aged 16 - but it's not really a big deal where I live (which has one of the highest teen pregnancy rates in Europe).


----------



## DonKarasuMan

I don't know why I've read through all 16 pages. x-x

@poll: I am.


----------



## Evolutionary

Yes I am.

Now I don't fancy a TCoD orgy...


----------



## ultraviolet

A TCoD orgy? Sounds fun, but I don't think my boyfriend would approve/let me. :(


----------



## Music Dragon

Don't actually remember what the age of consent is in Sweden. It used to be 15, but they might have upped it to 16... I'm not sure.


----------



## Valor

Mirry said:


> I think we need to do something about this rather alarming ratio of virgins to non-virgins and have a big TCOD orgy. ;)


I _prefer_ being in the minor results, thank you.


----------



## Jolty

if we're still on about ages of consent
click this
Yemen's is 9 wtf


----------



## Zuu

So it's 17 in Texas? Interesting.


----------



## Butterfree

Jolty said:


> if we're still on about ages of consent
> click this
> Yemen's is 9 wtf


Supposedly some Muslim countries do that because one of Mohammad's wives was nine years old. :/


----------



## opaltiger

Alexi said:


> Maybe because I've grown up used to 18, it just seems young to me. (Not like too young for people, too young for the government to allow.)


hahaha to me sixteen seems old

it is either fifteen or fourteen here, I forget. They keep changing it.


----------



## Dannichu

Woah, _nine _o.o
But you have o be married? What's the age of marriage in Yemen? That's creepy, yo.


----------



## Not Meowth

Mirry said:


> I think we need to do something about this rather alarming ratio of virgins to non-virgins and have a big TCOD orgy. ;)


That must be the creepiest suggestion I've ever heard. xD

Anyway, if it does go ahead I think I'll just sit that one out. For everyone's sake. :3


----------



## Jason-Kun

Mirry said:


> I think we need to do something about this rather alarming ratio of virgins to non-virgins and have a big TCOD orgy. ;)


You bring the condoms, i'll bring the Birth Control Pills.


----------



## SlipKnoT

Yes, to the suprise of no one at all.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

Jason-Kun said:


> You bring the condoms, i'll bring the Birth Control Pills.


But you don't need both...just one.


----------



## Valor

... They aren't 100% guaranteed. That's why they get stacked.

Ripped condoms, faulty pill, that sort of fun.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

Eh, who cares about accidents.

Everyone who posted in this thread should've been expecting this from the second they posted.


----------



## Jason-Kun

DonKarasuMan said:


> But you don't need both...just one.


Lies. You need both to prevent pregnancy.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

What I find dead creepy and terrifying are those men or women who poke holes in the condom so that their partner has to stay with them _for ever_
ugghh


----------



## Tarvos

Actually a condom always does the trick if you don't rip it. But accidents and shit happen, so yeah. Better safe than sorry and if you've got both it's always better. I know people that suck with the pill though, so they just use other methods (my ex used contraceptive injections), and I've known people what is termed a "spiral" (loose translation from Dutch. There's also women's condom and stuff.


----------



## nastypass

Jolty said:


> if we're still on about ages of consent
> click this


*awesome* i can legally have sex in japan

(not voting until I can click the 'no' button honestly :B)


----------



## Tailsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> What I find dead creepy and terrifying are those men or women who poke holes in the condom so that their partner has to stay with them _for ever_
> ugghh


Let's get married married married married~


----------



## Butterfree

Watershed said:


> Actually a condom always does the trick if you don't rip it.


From personal experience, it's really not as simple as "If your condom breaks, you were doing it wrong." There is no way to know that there is a hole in it until you pull it out and oops, it leaks.

But provided you aren't drunk or high, it's easy to tell when _that_ happens, and that's when you go out and get a morning-after pill. Slightly embarrassing, yeah, but as long as you bring your partner and act totally in love enough, they'll forgive you!


----------



## Tarvos

> From personal experience, it's really not as simple as "If your condom breaks, you were doing it wrong." There is no way to know that there is a hole in it until you pull it out and oops, it leaks.


Yeah, but my point is, a condom works provided you don't rip it. I never mentioned anything about "possible cases where it could rip" or "how to tell that it rips". It's just, in principle, a condom is safe.

Though I agree with you that if you manage to screw it up, that morning after pill scene can be pretty tricky.


----------



## Mirry

Birth control pills seem to be working pretty flawlessly for me~

But indeed, had better bring condoms to the orgy since somebody might have an STD. =o


----------



## Jason-Kun

All males have to wear three condoms. Let's make that a rule for the orgy.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Um...I'm 13...so YEAH!


----------



## Enekuro

yep


----------



## ultraviolet

Jason-Kun said:
			
		

> All males have to wear three condoms. Let's make that a rule for the orgy.


...what? That's even less effective than one. xD


----------



## Taliax

Most of the people here are _teenagers._ What do you think? I'm _*twelve.*_


----------



## see ya

Spoiler: TMI



I'm starting to wish I wasn't... ._. Well, I'm only a technical virgin, but still. It's kind of ironic. One of the reasons I held back from the full thing was because I thought I would someday regret it (The main reason was an extreme fear of pregnancy), but now I'm regretting NOT doing it. Damn hormones are going absolutely berserk...


----------



## Harlequin

Just pointing out that my virginity isn't due to some silly "I want to be a virgin because it's _special_" mentality but rather due to the fact that "gays [that I like and like me back] are rare."

Just saying so that I don't get lumped into this whole "LOL I <3 VIRGINITY" thing.


----------



## Tailsy

ultraviolet said:


> ...what? That's even less effective than one. xD


And probably rather
uncomfortable, don't you
think? Painful much?


----------



## #1 bro

that last haiku only had four syllables in the final line. :(

EDIT: and six in the first line! unless they somehow balance out...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

It's 17 in Texas, if you haven't seen the linked to image yet.

Also, Mexico has a slightly funny law. It's 12 for heterosexuals. It's 18 for homosexuals.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Tailsy said:


> And probably rather
> uncomfortable, don't you
> think? Painful much?


I dunno. I was thinking three for incase one condom broke so there'd be extra but one will do, as long as spares are brought.


----------



## Dannichu

link008 said:


> Also, Mexico has a slightly funny law. It's 12 for heterosexuals. It's 18 for homosexuals.


It's because they don't want the gays breeding too early and having lots of gay babies.


----------



## Mirry

Is it weird that when there were a bunch of girls in my school yesterday wearing "purity speaks boldly" shirts the first thought that popped into my head was "dirty sluts"?

Not that I have anything against virgins or something. I just don't understand advertising it. I mean, I don't go around wearing a shirt that says "purity is bullshit" or something like that.


----------



## gaytaurus

nope. ^___^


----------



## Saith

Yuh-huh.

Problem is, I'm... Uh... I have no idea...

Hmm, I guess I'm kind of arrogant, now that I think about it...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

If I were straight the age would be 16 here. It's illegal for gays to have sex in conservative South Carolina.
There are several states with no laws for homosexual men, and New Mexico has 13 as the gays' age (four years younger than heterosexuals).


----------



## Not Meowth

Somewhat interesting thought I had today; is there actually any single specific word describing somebody who _has_ had sex, or is it just "not a virgin"?


----------



## Celestial Blade

I wish I wasn't, but....


----------



## Faltzer

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Somewhat interesting thought I had today; is there actually any single specific word describing somebody who _has_ had sex, or is it just "not a virgin"?


I don't think there is, but if you view it in a religious way, you can just say "impure".

Also, yes, I'm a virgin.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

ooo... 136-13..... Well it is a pokemon forum.


----------



## Mirry

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Somewhat interesting thought I had today; is there actually any single specific word describing somebody who _has_ had sex, or is it just "not a virgin"?


Nonvirgin? Avirgin? Ex-virgin?


----------



## Harlequin

No, there's not. "Virgin" as a concept doesn't really exist. All it means is "I have never had sex." I'm not sure why we even have a word for it, it's so silly. There's absolutely nothing "special" about your virginity at all.


----------



## Harlequin

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> If I were straight the age would be 16 here. It's illegal for gays to have sex in conservative South Carolina.
> There are several states with no laws for homosexual men, and New Mexico has 13 as the gays' age (four years younger than heterosexuals).


I'm pretty sure it's legal to have gay sex anywhere in the US.


----------



## Dannichu

Harlequin said:


> No, there's not. "Virgin" as a concept doesn't really exist. All it means is "I have never had sex." I'm not sure why we even have a word for it, it's so silly.


Eh, I think it's quite a handy term. Especially since you can use it to mean that you've never done something, even nonsexual, like how someone who's never been to the opera could be an opera virgin :D

Plus, anyone who studies theology would otherwiase have to talk about the concept of "the birth of Jesus to a woman who never had sex with a man", which is a bit wordy. 
And what else could we call extra-virgin olive oil? And what would we rename the Virgin Islands?

Clearly, I've thought about this too much.


----------



## ultraviolet

I think if we can have a word for the specific act of throwing someone out of a window then we can have a word for 'never had sex'.

Tbh I don't really see being a virgin or losing your virginity as something special or sacred. :/ All it means is that you've never done the horizontal tango, big whoop. It's just an experience you've never had.


----------



## Not Meowth

ultraviolet said:


> I think if we can have a word for the specific act of throwing someone out of a window then we can have a word for 'never had sex'.


Maybe we do. But perhaps much like "defenestration" it's not in common usage.


----------



## ColorBlind

Yes I'm a virgin.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

No, I'm not.


----------



## Abwayax

Yes.

One of the downsides of a long-distance relationship.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Number 100 said:


> Yes.
> 
> One of the downsides of a long-distance relationship.


You could just cheat on her, you know. :/


----------



## Abwayax

Do I give the impression of someone who lacks morals?


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

^ Yes, you do.


----------



## Felidire

Yesh </3


----------



## Abwayax

xxxbloodysoul666xxx said:


> ^ Yes, you do.


I take this as a complement.

If any of you out there have no problem whatsoever with cheating, go ahead and do so. Just don't ignore me when I say that deception usually turns out for the worse


----------



## Music Dragon

"Compliment". Just a heads-up!


----------



## Harlequin

Dannichu said:


> Eh, I think it's quite a handy term. Especially since you can use it to mean that you've never done something, even nonsexual, like how someone who's never been to the opera could be an opera virgin :D
> 
> Plus, anyone who studies theology would otherwiase have to talk about the concept of "the birth of Jesus to a woman who never had sex with a man", which is a bit wordy.
> And what else could we call extra-virgin olive oil? And what would we rename the Virgin Islands?
> 
> Clearly, I've thought about this too much.


No, I know why we _have_ a word for it. I just don't see the need for a word for it. We don't have a word for someone who isn't a virgin, after all.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

No, I am not a virgin.


----------



## Jolty

Number 100 said:


> Yes.
> 
> One of the downsides of a long-distance relationship.


word


----------



## Tarvos

i don't want to be in a long distance relationship again

pity i will have to be :s


----------



## blazheirio889

It would be pretty scary if I wasn't a virgin, no? Considering that I'm 13 and all...
Considering that this is a Pokemon forum though, I was expecting less people to be virgins. I mean, 18 out of 162 is hardly a handful, but still.

Ignore my close-mindedness.


----------



## Oreku

Well, no, I'm not a virgin, but to be honest, I wish I still was. It's really weird to be 17 and messing around with a bunch of people, it all goes down hill really fast, next thing I know, I'm 19 and worried that I have a kid about 8 hours north of me...

Long story short, Girls can be crazy.
I've had at least 2 girls tell me they're pregnant, when I asked for verification of some sort, e.g., let's go to the doctor, or show me the test, they come back with, well I think I had a miscarriage, or something of the like.


----------



## Alexi

Sounds like you were with some bitchy girls. D:


----------



## Mirry

Perhaps you should be a bit more selective of your sexual partners? X_X

And long-distance relationships are kind of no fun in a way. =( My present relationship was an LDR until my boyfriend moved here... it's a vast improvement having him around all the time, I must say.


----------



## ultraviolet

> I've had at least 2 girls tell me they're pregnant, when I asked for verification of some sort, e.g., let's go to the doctor, or show me the test, they come back with, well I think I had a miscarriage, or something of the like.


wtf? That's awful. :( *pats back*


----------



## Abwayax

Mirry said:


> Perhaps you should be a bit more selective of your sexual partners? X_X


I'm not Orlando Bloom. I can't pick and choose (it is rather tough when it seems that I'm made of some kind of people repellent). I'm rather fortunate to have her, even if I can't sleep with her every other day.

If I would end my relationship with her for that reason alone, I don't really love her. Perhaps the vast majority of the Millennial generation disagrees with me and likes to view significant others as sexual objects. I know guys who would fuck anything with a hole between its legs, and I'm not one of them.

As an aside, I plan to move closer to her after I graduate. Hopefully then our relationship will get even better. The thing I hate most about a LD relationship is that I just can't _interact_ with her. I don't mean strictly sex or even kissing, but also things like playing and just enjoying life together. There's a lot more humans are meant to do other than just talk all the time, and personally I consider myself more of a doer than a talker. This is where I feel the relationship is weak but it's nothing either of us can fix now, unfortunately


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Number 100 said:


> I'm not Orlando Bloom. I can't pick and choose (it is rather tough when it seems that I'm made of some kind of people repellent). I'm rather fortunate to have her, even if I can't sleep with her every other day.


Pretty sure she was talking to Oreku, because he mentioned having girls telling him they're pregnant every other week.
Not trying to be an ass, I just wouldn't like to see you get annoyed because of something that wasn't directed at you :v


----------



## Abwayax

You know, Strangy, you're probably right about that. I like my post too much to change it, though. Apologies to Mirry for misquoting her, but after "why not go cheat on her" I've come to expect dumb responses, I suppose.


----------



## Oreku

Oh my, I thought I was careful... I was very careful. Then, girls seem to just... snap, go bonkers... It's really lame actually... So, I've decided I'm not having sex anymore until I'm sure its the woman/man I want to be with for the rest of my life. :]


----------



## Tailsy

If I was pregnant I wouldn't actually tell the guy. 

Admittedly he'd be able to tell _eventually_ because I'd never have the bottle to have an abortion... but maybe I could say I'm getting particularly fat, idk!


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy said:


> If I was pregnant I wouldn't actually tell the guy.
> 
> Admittedly he'd be able to tell _eventually_ because I'd never have the bottle to have an abortion... but maybe I could say I'm getting particularly fat, idk!


for future reference, it is fairly easy to tell the difference between "fat" and "pregnant".


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing

Claydol girl said:


> We're all _dying _to know. =o


Yes. I can also see you've dodged your death a number of times with the replies here.


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> for future reference, it is fairly easy to tell the difference between "fat" and "pregnant".


Well yes, I know that
D:< I was kidding


----------



## Flarginsnarf

I'm a virgin, but it makes sense because I'm a bit young. Actually, if you knew my age, you would be shocked if I said I wasn't a virgin :blank: .


----------



## Rotomize

I am a virgin. I'm only 14 though and I'm smart enough to know sex while still young is bad. Especially with that story about the 13 year old father from England, i think it was, that was in yesterday's paper. Seriously, _13 and 15 year old?_ I'd at least think the girl, being older, would have at least some education that unprotected sex is bad.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

Worse.

Five other guys (also teenagers) insisted that _they_ were the father of the child.

If anything, they'd want to keep it silent >.>


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I'm a virgin,but there are kids at my school who aren't 0_o. 

Believe it or not my school is one of the best middle schools in the us


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Pinestar said:


> Believe it or not my school is one of the best middle schools in the us


rich people have sex??? shocking


----------



## ultraviolet

This reminds me of the time when the local tarty girl asked me if I was a virgin (I'm two years older than her) - she laughed at me and said 'geez, everyone else lost theirs when they were thirteen'. 

o_O


----------



## H20firefly

you know what this forum needs? a retract vote button, you can figure the rest out from there


----------



## OrangeAipom

H20firefly said:


> you know what this forum needs? a retract vote button, you can figure the rest out from there


Congrats!


----------



## Crystal Walrein

H20firefly said:


> you know what this forum needs? a retract vote button, you can figure the rest out from there


One of the best things about polls is that they rely on time and space. Hopefully, if the server is still running and all, we can all look back and see how far we've come.

In my case, yes, I'm currently a virgin. :/


----------



## Rwr4539

H20firefly said:


> you know what this forum needs? a retract vote button, you can figure the rest out from there


Hehe nice job!


----------



## ultraviolet

H20firefly said:
			
		

> you know what this forum needs? a retract vote button, you can figure the rest out from there


I know right?


----------



## Music Dragon

ultraviolet said:


> I know right?


TOMORROW

SPILL THE BEANS


----------



## Vyraura

AND YOUR INTERNAL ORGANS CONTAINING SAID BEANS


----------



## ultraviolet

MD said:
			
		

> TOMORROW
> 
> SPILL THE BEANS


WELL IT WOULD KIND OF HELP IF YOU WERE, YOU KNOW, _ONLINE_


----------



## Dinru

Crystal Walrein said:


> One of the best things about polls is that they rely on time and space. Hopefully, if the server is still running and all, we can all look back *and see how far we've come.*


Was that intentional x3?

And yeah, it does. I still am a virgin, but still, we do.


----------



## Jack_the_White

H20firefly said:


> you know what this forum needs? a retract vote button, you can figure the rest out from there


lol nice


----------



## Mr. Person

No, I'm gay V_V All of us lose it at 12

Except the ugly ones i guess!


----------



## Felidire

I don't feel so left out anymore, after checking those poll results. ,,xP


----------



## Firelord Alex

Well, seeing as I am 12, a lazy bum, a nerd, and partially ugly, I am a virgin, and plan to stay that way until college.

>.>
<.<


----------



## Munchkin

Hmmm...despite what most people think of me, yes.


----------



## Old Catch

Yes, by every definition listed.


----------



## Wormow

Of course not I am. It's not like I would say I'm not a virgin and cross it out or anything. >>


----------



## Otacon

I lost my virginity before I was born.

On a serious note... yes, I'm still a virgin. But we can change that...


----------



## Greenumbreon

Yeah, I'm still virgin, but then I'm only thirteen.


----------



## Erif

No, I'm a pimp at thirteen.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

*Vague wave at age... thing... whatever it's called*
Besides which my reaction to physcal contact of any kind, even as small as a pat on the back, gives me an urge to punch the person.
Besides which I prefer to not talk to anyone, although I don't think this counts as talking to people. I am writing this, after all, not saying it.
Back on topic, YES. But for some reason the poll won't let me vote, even though I haven't voted yet.


----------



## Tailsy

I edited the poll because my status changed a lot since last year. :D


----------



## Sage Noctowl

I'm striving to remain this way FOR LIFE.
It's not going to work, though.


----------



## Green

Does doing it with a tree count?


----------



## goldenquagsire

> I'm striving to remain this way FOR LIFE.
> It's not going to work, though.





> Does doing it with a tree count?









Still no change from last year, guys! :D


----------



## Zuu

Still a virgin.


----------



## Minish

Oh, hey. It returns.

Still a virgin, thank God. It seems to be an accomplishment when you compare with other people my age at school. And most of them _aren't_ just bragging. :/


----------



## Mariodjw

Thankfully, yes.  I think high school is too early.
________
BBW Cam


----------



## Stormecho

I am~ But I'm asexual, and the thought of sex scares and repulses me, so I'm certainly not planning to change that. x_x


----------



## Starly

Hell yes!  I am only 13 so... you figure the rest


----------



## Zuu

sex is how abortions are made :[


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Still a virgin here. Not because I'm asexual or not interested, I just haven't found someone yet.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Stormecho said:


> I am~ But I'm asexual, and the thought of sex scares and repulses me, so I'm certainly not planning to change that. x_x


This but minus the 'scared and repulsed' part. I might even be straight and all. I'm just not attracted to anything yet/ever so. 

And uh well yes going from above


----------



## Minish

RandomTyphoon said:


> This but minus the 'scared and repulsed' part. I might even be straight and all. I'm just not attracted to anything yet/ever so.
> 
> And uh well yes going from above


Just because you haven't become attracted to anything yet doesn't mean you should just assume asexuality -- just like how, I don't think, parents should assume their children are straight from the moment they're born.

So many people claim to be asexual, isn't it supposed to be like 1% of the population who actually are? Not saying everyone here who's 'asexual' are wrong, just... seems to be a lot of people saying it. :/


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm not a virgin but I was at the time I voted in the poll, however many months ago.


----------



## Zhorken

Cirrus said:


> Oh, hey. It returns.
> 
> Still a virgin, thank God. It seems to be an accomplishment when you compare with other people my age at school. And most of them _aren't_ just bragging. :/


The sex isn't the problem, though.  The problem is that society/sex ed./etc. being still fairly negative about sex a lot of the time leads to a lot of people (especially teenagers) making dumb choices regarding sex — out of a lack of knowledge, or in an attempt to be secretive, or whatever.  Even if you don't want anything to do with sex, acting exasperated about it just comes off as passive-aggressive, a bit like you want teenagers with sex lives to feel guilty or something.  It's not much, but these things can build up.


Still a virgin.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Still a virgin, yo. Not changing anytime soon. I'm not attracted to anyone, so... yeah.


----------



## Flora

Yeah, still am.  i'm a bit more dirty minded, but whatever :/ 

Don't see that changing anytime soon, what with the self-esteem issues and all.

Cause I'm saving myself, saving myself, saving myself for marriage~


----------



## Mango

Got laid last night.


So I guess no.


----------



## ultraviolet

Still not a virgin.

...wait.


----------



## Jolty

I still am. /SADFACE


----------



## Adriane

Yes, I am.

>:|


----------



## Not Meowth

Since this is now apparently the "haven't you losers got laid yet" thread since the bump, I shall report that I still am. _Shocking_, I know.

\o/


----------



## #1 bro

Cirrus said:


> So many people claim to be asexual, isn't it supposed to be like 1% of the population who actually are? Not saying everyone here who's 'asexual' are wrong, just... seems to be a lot of people saying it. :/


well i imagine that asexual types aren't exactly the most sociable people either and therefore they'd be likely to hang out on a internet forum


----------



## Aisling

I almost want to think maybe you crazy kids are jumping the gun on assuming you're asexual-
like maybe you just haven't been attracted to anything like that yet, or in an environment where sex is frowned upon so you just go with it...

But, you guys know yourselves better than I do. I guess I'm just hoping that you're not or something. ... In a not creepy sort of way.

That said I'm still a virgin but that's mainly because my other half is too far away ; ; that and it's not really legal anymore since her last birthday


----------



## Chopsuey

Yes. But considering I'm turning thirteen in a couple months that shouldn't be surprising. :/ Eh, I'll probably end up getting laid by the time I'm fifteen anyway... I hope. (<-- I know some whores. I BETTER NOT BE A VIRGIN IN TWO YEARS!)


----------



## Arcanine

It's a little weird. I am a virgin, true, and while I want to stop being one, I don't want it just right away. I don't even want a girlfriend in the near future, because I don't think I could manage between her and my friends.

When it happens, it happens, I guess.


----------



## Murkrow

I still am, and I don't see anything happening any time soon but you never know! Too shy to ask anyone out and also too awkward to notice when someone is coming on to me.


What I really hate about this thread is that people who are okay with sex seem to bash the people who are asexual/don't believe in sex before marriage/other which is a bit dickish.
Also the people who are all smug that they are/n't virgins, I don't see any reason to be proud or ashamed either way.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I still haven't gotten laid either. But on the asexual note... I was formerly just totally asexual and oblivious to pretty much anything. I grew up a bit (admittedly, it took me a really long time, like, when I was 16) and I finally began to feel some feelings like that. I do want it someday now. But... total awkward mess here with little social skills and I really doubt anybody wants to ask me out anytime soon. So I won't probably be getting it for a while.

Anyways, pretty much, I mean. Some asexual people might just be "late bloomers" like I was. Although I'm not saying that's the case with everyone.


----------



## Stormecho

Well, I'm currently identifying as asexual, to clear things up. I could be a late-bloomer~ As my parents are quick to tell me. Very quick. >> But it's still possible for it change...

[/randomuselesspost]


----------



## Drowzee64

Yes. That's a good thing, considering that I'm only 15. :sweatdrop:

Legal issues aside, I just don't feel ready for that sort of thing.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Still am, probably will be for a while, not proud or ashamed on any level.


----------



## Lucas666

Unfortunatly, yes, although I'm 14 [but want to lose it so much, I made the wish to 'get laid' this year on my birthday cake, took me 3 blows unfortunatly (it was a big cake)]


----------



## Scarborough Fair

Bit on an odd choice for my first post, but I've jumped on stranger bandwagons, I suppose.

As for me I am, in fact, still a virgin, and by my own choice. I have no real interest in sexual relationships at this point in time, and just coming out of a relationship that dragged on much too long and left me a bit bitter about starting any new ones any time soon, I suppose I shall remain so for while. It's not a big deal to me, honestly. When a suitable male comes along It'll be worth that wait, I'm sure.


----------



## Mewtwo

I'm a 12-year-old, a Christian, _what do you think_


----------



## Zuu

Mewtwo said:


> I'm a 12-year-old, a Christian, _what do you think_


i think you're brainwashed


----------



## Tailsy

Dezzuu said:


> i think you're brainwashed


I think she's twelve years old ?_?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

ahahahahaha-

why yes yes i am


----------



## Ether's Bane

Jessie said:


> I think she's twelve years old ?_?


@Dezzuu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLxbqYNkAPo

By the way, yes.


----------



## departuresong

Jessie said:


> I think she's twelve years old ?_?


The perfect age for brainwashing!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The perfect age for _not having sex_!


----------



## Tailsy

The perfect age for - wait I didn't get the memo, Christianity involves brainwashing?

Damn! I knew my religious beliefs changing to 'none' were all along some kind of HORRIBLY CATHOLIC BRAINWASHING I went through as a child!!


----------



## Zuu

Jessie: i have no idea what you're trying to say

anyway most catholics i know are extremely lax about their beliefs

edit: of course you shouldn't be having sex at twelve. i was saying that not having sex because you're _christian_ means you're brainwashed.


----------



## Zhorken

Lucas666 said:


> Unfortunatly, yes, although I'm 14 [but want to lose it so much, I made the wish to 'get laid' this year on my birthday cake, took me 3 blows unfortunatly (it was a big cake)]


I need to start collecting these posts somewhere.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Zhorken said:


> I need to start collecting these posts somewhere.


Personally, I prefer


> Does doing it with a tree count?


----------



## Tailsy

Dezzuu said:


> Jessie: i have no idea what you're trying to say
> 
> anyway most catholics i know are extremely lax about their beliefs
> 
> edit: of course you shouldn't be having sex at twelve. i was saying that not having sex because you're _christian_ means you're brainwashed.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Yep, I'm a carrier of the V-Card. Although it doesn't bug me much, my hormones are apparently pissed off about it.


----------



## Mango

Dezzuu said:


> edit: of course you shouldn't be having sex at twelve. i was saying that not having sex because you're _christian_ means you're brainwashed.


I hate it when people have their own faiths and beliefs and when they stick to their convictions. JERKS.


----------



## aquafire95

Mango said:


> I hate it when people have their own faiths and beliefs and when they stick to their convictions. JERKS.


lol... Am I the only one who sees the irony here?


----------



## Minish

Dezzuu said:


> anyway most catholics i know are extremely lax about their beliefs


I try, but all I can say is "lol".

Oh yeah, still a virgin. Don't think that's going to change anytime soon. :D


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Yep.  I'm still a virgin.  My hormones are livid with me, especially since I've been with my wonderful girlfriend for so long now :D  but sex is one of the last things on my mind (surprisingly.  I guess it comes with being such a geek >.>), so we're waiting 'till we're both ready =/


----------



## speedblader03

Yes I am.  Goin' for the record lol.


----------



## Esque

Yes. I can't imagine why you would expect any different. I decided a while back that I'd rather have the father legally bound to the child in some way. I'd rather not tackle being a single mom. (And my mom is not getting anywhere near any of my children.) Then again, I'm still a minor, so I don't really have much to worry about there. That and I like having strings to pull things in my favor.


----------



## Togetic

Yes. And its perfectly normal for my age.


----------



## Mango

Esque said:


> Yes. I can't imagine why you would expect any different. I decided a while back that I'd rather have the father legally bound to the child in some way. I'd rather not tackle being a single mom. (And my mom is not getting anywhere near any of my children.) Then again, I'm still a minor, so I don't really have much to worry about there. That and I like having strings to pull things in my favor.


Eh? You do know that just because you have sex it doesn't mean you're going to get pregnant. It's a possible risk, and a very low one at that if both people involved know what they're doing and are responsible.


----------



## Hiesetsu

@Mango,

Part of being responsible is prolly not having sex to begin with. It's not really "needed", so is it worth the risk...?


...yes.


----------



## Esque

Mango - You just said it yourself. It's a risk. And it's not a risk I'm taking.


----------



## see ya

I'm turning 20 on the 27th, and yup, still a virgin. I actually almost lost it last year, but it didn't happen. Now I'm single. But it's for the best. Getting pregnant would be game over for me.


----------



## Greed

I'm one as well but my older brother is trying to help me change that


----------



## Patar

Yup... But me and my friends joke about losing it earlier. Stupid New Yorkers :D


----------



## Tarvos

Guys, you don't "need" sex. But you can enjoy it.

And also any of you guys know what the word "contraceptive" means? Condom? Pill? Spiral?


----------



## Thorne

Why didn't I respond to this earlier?

But yes, yes I am, and considering I'm the biggest loser ever I'll hardly ever get laid.


----------



## ultraviolet

> But yes, yes I am, and considering I'm the biggest loser ever I'll  hardly ever get laid.


okay seriously, to you and anyone else who's said 'yes because I'm a loser/fat/ugly and I'll never have sex':

I'm overweight, I'm socially awkward, and out of my circle of friends generally considered the least attractive. I'm one of two girls that have had sex in our group. I was the first to have sex, too (by about a year).

~~even "losers" have sex too~~


----------



## Tarvos

seriously no confidence is a shortcut to not getting laid


----------



## Murkrow

I'm pretty sure people with no confidence would already know that.


----------



## Tarvos

I'm pretty sure they also need to get some confidence to solve the problem, ay?


----------



## Wargle

No.

Lost it... I think last year? Yeah last year. To a GIRL by the way.





Spoiler: For no one caring about Brock's personal life



If anyone cares about my personal stuff it was to my ex who I didn't know was cheating on me at the time.


----------



## Jester

Brock said:


> No.
> 
> Lost it... I think last year? Yeah last year. To a GIRL by the way.


I found this amusing. But as I don't know much about you and/or your current preferences I will not say anything until I know :x

I am a virgin. In pretty much every way :s


----------



## Wargle

Midnight said:


> I found this amusing. But as I don't know much about you and/or your current preferences I will not say anything until I know :x
> 
> I am a virgin. In pretty much every way :s


Inside joke with a non-TCod friend. He always implies I'm gay.


----------



## Zeph

Brock said:


> Inside joke with a non-TCod friend. He always implies I'm gay.


Not like there's anything wrong with being gay, though!


----------



## Wargle

I know, one of my best friends is gay, another is bi.

But I do not enjoy being called gay because my school doesn't beleive in gay rights and gay students are mistreated. ((Thank god its my last year))


----------



## Jester

He should meet me. I'm a male dancer. Ballet, Tap, Jazz, etc.

And I have a bit of a gay accent. BUT I AM COMPLETELY STRAIGHT I SWEAR!


----------



## Zeph

Midnight said:


> And I have a bit of a gay accent. BUT I AM COMPLETELY STRAIGHT I SWEAR!


It... Wouldn't really matter if you were. There's no need to 'swear' to it! Being gay is cool~!


----------



## Flora

Midnight said:


> He should meet me. I'm a male dancer. Ballet, Tap, Jazz, etc.
> 
> And I have a bit of a gay accent. BUT I AM COMPLETELY STRAIGHT I SWEAR!


Oh, don't worry, I believe you. I have a friend who's EXACTLY like that, pretty much, and he's straight.

...you wouldn't happen to be from Philly would you?

...not that being gay isn't cool though; i have a bi friend and I love him to death <3


----------



## Murkrow

Zephyrous Castform said:


> It... Wouldn't really matter if you were. There's no need to 'swear' to it! Being gay is cool~!


Swearing to it doesn't necessarily mean that you think being gay in uncool or whatever (although I do fail to see how being of one orientation can be cooler than another) it's just that the fact that he dances implies that he's gay to other people.

If someone couldn't, say, name all of the planets but says "I took astronomy at school I swear" it doesn't mean they think that not having taken astronomy is a bad thing.

Okay I suck at analogies but I just want to point out that swearing you're not gay doesn't necessarily mean you think negatively or anything of those who are.


----------



## Zeph

Oh, I know. I was joking, I don't actually think it's any 'cooler' than being, you know, straight. But the fact that he needed to swear to it makes it seem like he was desperately trying to make us believe him out of fear of being judged or something. Or maybe I'm digging too deep into this!

Incidentally, 'gay accent'? I think you mean 'camp accent'!


----------



## Tarvos

I think you mean "British accent". I love you guys, but...


----------



## Tailsy

Watershed said:


> I think you mean "British accent". I love you guys, but...


My accent is manly!!


----------



## Jolty

Jessie said:


> My accent is manly!!


so's mine jeez

it's only southerners who have gay accents lmao


----------



## Harlequin

MY ACCENT IS WELSH

... that means it sounds a bit gay but um.


----------



## Zeph

Jolty said:


> it's only southerners who have gay accents lmao


_Ahem_. ...Oh wait.


----------



## Tarvos

Jessie said:


> My accent is manly!!


Yer a Scot. Yer excluded.


----------



## Minish

I have a lame run-of-the-mill English accent... until I get angry. Apparently then I go back to being Scottish and ~manly~. :D

...okay so it's a borders accent. But still!


----------



## goldenquagsire

Jolty said:


> so's mine jeez
> 
> it's only southerners who have gay accents lmao


i really wanted to get angry and racist against northerners (GET BACK TO YER WHIPPETS AND ALCOHOL ABUSE) but in all honesty this is true.

i sound like a gay public school boy. :(


----------



## ...

Yes, I'm a virgin. DAMMIT


----------



## see ya

I'm confident. I've been told by many people I'm attractive (had a high school friend comment on my looks and basically hit on me constantly at a party a week ago. Too bad he already had a girlfriend...). I have money and easy access to contraceptives now, so fear of pregnancy is no longer an issue. I feel really, really ready to not be a virgin anymore. Time to go get lai-

Oh, wait. I'm still single. Dammit.


----------



## Tarvos

I wouldn't recommend that - to me it's quite odd to get laid just because you can, that's pointless. I'm 20 and taken, but this is the first relationship I've had any meaningful sexual experience in and I can tell you - it's much better if you wait. It makes everything a lot more real if you're together for a long time and work towards the goal together instead of just humping like rabbits. I think having worked for sex in a relationship is a lot more rewarding.


----------



## see ya

Yeah, don't worry, I understand that (the post was partly a joke). It's just that in my last relationship I kept putting it off and putting it off, and ended up waiting too long (five years!) because I was too scared of everything. I finally feel like I'm in a point in my life where I could handle it, and that's what I meant to express with my post, not that I wanted to go out and randomly get laid.


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah but most people aren't ready before 16 or even 18. My girlfriend is 19 (18 when we met) and she wasn't ready for a loooooooooong time.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Don't Ask.


(But yes, I am. Look at my age!)


----------



## Jester

RespectTheBlade said:


> Don't Ask.
> 
> 
> (But yes, I am. Look at my age!)


My friend got a girl pregnant when he was 10. Age isn't always relevant to virginity. But it should be.


----------



## departuresong

Midnight said:


> My friend got a girl pregnant when he was 10. Age isn't always relevant to virginity. But it should be.


Why? *devil's advocate*


----------



## Green

lolno

(also lol at the thread tag)


----------



## dark guardian

why yes yes i am


----------



## MentheLapin

I will give you three guesses.

((Although my friend says he knows people who weren't at like 12/13. I was like .______.))


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Yup.


----------



## Superbird

Gamer=Virgin on Scribblenauts. I am both. Obviously.


----------



## shy ♡

Sorry, ace advocate moment!



Cirrus said:


> Just because you haven't become attracted to anything yet doesn't mean you should just assume asexuality -- just like how, I don't think, parents should assume their children are straight from the moment they're born.
> 
> So many people claim to be asexual, isn't it supposed to be like 1% of the population who actually are? Not saying everyone here who's 'asexual' are wrong, just... seems to be a lot of people saying it. :/


You might notice this forum has become a place for _all_ queer people to group towards. There aren't more ace people here than there are, say, any other quiltbag people. In fact I'm pretty sure there are less. But I don't see you questioning the honesty of gay members or bi members or any other members.



Alraune said:


> I almost want to think maybe you crazy kids are jumping the gun on assuming you're asexual-
> like maybe you just haven't been attracted to anything like that yet, or in an environment where sex is frowned upon so you just go with it...
> 
> But, you guys know yourselves better than I do. I guess I'm just hoping that you're not or something. ... In a not creepy sort of way.
> 
> That said I'm still a virgin but that's mainly because my other half is too far away ; ; that and it's not really legal anymore since her last birthday


Again, why is it jumping the gun when someone says they are _asexual_ but not when they say they're gay or straight or bi or _anything_? Do you think that, for some reason, it takes more self awareness to know you're _not_ attracted to someone than to know you are? 

Kids know all the time that they're gay or bi or trans when they're so young as 6 or 9 or god even knows. Why is that completely normal but knowing you're ace isn't? I don't get it.

Also, why would you hope we're not? :| wat. I could just as easily say I hope you're all asexual because ew sex gross I feel so bad for you. But I don't think it's right to inflict my opinions of anything onto other people. So. Wat.

Anyhow as for the thread er, topic, I refuse to answer because of ew. :D

EDIT: OH AND WTF IS A GAY ACCENT? >| ARG what is with all this homophobia and generalizing and uhg! *kicks something*


----------



## Zeph

Pathos said:


> EDIT: OH AND WTF IS A GAY ACCENT? >| ARG what is with all this homophobia and generalizing and uhg! *kicks something*


Calm down! I'm pretty sure that most of the people who've even mentioned that in this thread, myself included, _are_ gay (or something else Quiltbaggy), and hence were joking about it.


----------



## Blade

No, I'm not. *Ducks in case objects might come flying by*


----------



## shy ♡

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Calm down! I'm pretty sure that most of the people who've even mentioned that in this thread, myself included, _are_ gay (or something else Quiltbaggy), and hence were joking about it.


"I'm gay so it's totally okay to be homophobic!"

No. :| You may have indeed been joking about it, I don't doubt you were, but it's still homophobic. People joke about rape and that doesn't make it any lighter of a subject.


----------



## Murkrow

Pathos said:


> EDIT: OH AND WTF IS A GAY ACCENT? >| ARG what is with all this homophobia and generalizing and uhg! *kicks something*


You think that's homophobic?

There's a gay guy in my school who I hang around with sometimes, because nobody else will go near him. And because of that, people have started to avoid walking past me in the corridor so they don't catch his gay.


----------



## Zeph

Pathos said:


> "I'm gay so it's totally okay to be homophobic!"
> 
> No. :| You may have indeed been joking about it, I don't doubt you were, but it's still homophobic. People joke about rape and that doesn't make it any lighter of a subject.


I didn't say it was 'totally okay to be homophobic', did I? Nor did any of us? Also, I fail to see how somebody can be actually homophobic if they themselves are, you know, Quiltbag. Unless they had horrible self-esteem issues and hated the fact that they were, I dunno? It was nothing more than a tiny joke, just light humour, which nobody took offence to, and wasn't intended to be malicious towards anybody.

(Also I barely contributed towards it! Unless you're using 'you' in the plural sense.)


----------



## shy ♡

Rasrap Smurf said:


> You think that's homophobic?
> 
> There's a gay guy in my school who I hang around with sometimes, because nobody else will go near him. And because of that, people have started to avoid walking past me in the corridor so they don't catch his gay.


That is terrible but not really related to what I'm saying. :v Although I'm glad you are his friend because people need friends when they are ostracized like that.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> I didn't say it was 'totally okay to be homophobic', did I? Nor did any of us? Also, I fail to see how somebody can be actually homophobic if they themselves are, you know, Quiltbag. Unless they had horrible self-esteem issues and hated the fact that they were, I dunno? It was nothing more than a tiny joke, just light humour, which nobody took offence to, and wasn't intended to be malicious towards anybody.
> 
> (Also I barely contributed towards it! Unless you're using 'you' in the plural sense.)


Um what. Yes you can be homophobic when you are queer. Obviously. What. Here is an example, albeit extreme. But there is rampant homophobia, transphobia, etc. within the queer community and to think that just because someone is queer that they won't be phobic of other queers for magical queer reasons is naive.

Tiny jokes like that, while they appear small, lead to and mask larger things. I'll link you to this, while it is on a different subject, it illustrates my point. On rape culture, which often goes unnoticed. The same works in homophobic culture. And this is what leads to it.

Also yes I was using 'you' in a general sense.


----------



## Zeph

Pathos said:


> Um what. Yes you can be homophobic when you are queer. Obviously. What. Here is an example, albeit extreme. But there is rampant homophobia, transphobia, etc. within the queer community and to think that just because someone is queer that they won't be phobic of other queers for magical queer reasons is naive.


...Okay, but, you know, was this really particularly extreme? Just... Nobody here is _actually_ saying these things with intent to harm or insult anybody else.

Also, I'd like to point out another example of where, following what you're saying, members of a minority should not be allowed to make light-hearted humour about themselves. I have a good friend who is quite a devour Christian, but he quite comfortably and quite frequently makes jokes (occasionally rather inappropriate ones, too) about himself as a Christian, the religion itself, and God and Jesus and such. Should that also be frowned upon? Should he, and we, apparently not be allowed to make casual amusement by poking fun at ourselves because of a part of our lifestyle?

EDIT: Incidentally, isn't it a _bit_ of a long stretch to compare 'gay accent' to 'rape joke'?

EDITAGAIN: I'd also like to agree with opal about the whole gay/camp thing! That's one of the things that annoys me the most about jokes such as this.


----------



## opaltiger

> Again, why is it jumping the gun when someone says they are asexual but not when they say they're gay or straight or bi or anything? Do you think that, for some reason, it takes more self awareness to know you're not attracted to someone than to know you are?


Not to say I necessarily agree, but identifying as some sexual orientation (other than asexuality) or another depends on being attracted to certain people (we might characterise this as 'positive') whereas identifying as asexual depends on _not_ being attracted to people ('negative'). It is much, much more difficult to establish a negative than to establish a positive, because "I have not yet met someone I am attracted to" and "I am not attracted to people at all" strike me as very difficult to tell apart. I don't know, maybe they aren't? Of course I don't know what it's like, but that goes both ways.

That said I think identifying as _anything_ before you're out of puberty is rather silly and would prefer everyone just stopped talking about sexual orientation period.



> No. :| You may have indeed been joking about it, I don't doubt you were, but it's still homophobic. People joke about rape and that doesn't make it any lighter of a subject.


While I agree in principle (in this context, especially; perpetuating the use of 'gay' to be synonymous with 'camp' is _not helping_, guys) I think you're wrong to equate this sort of thing with people making rape jokes, because it is not (in most cases) rape victims who make rape jokes.



> You think that's homophobic?
> 
> There's a gay guy in my school who I hang around with sometimes, because nobody else will go near him. And because of that, people have started to avoid walking past me in the corridor so they don't catch his gay.


Quoting a case of extreme homophobia does not make a more minor incident any less homophobic.

Also, Zephyrous Castform: your analogy fails, because Christians are not (contrary to popular belief) a persecuted minority.



> Tiny jokes like that, while they appear small, lead to and mask larger things. I'll link you to this, while it is on a different subject, it illustrates my point. On rape culture, which often goes unnoticed. The same works in homophobic culture. And this is what leads to it.


This is a point that far too few people seem to understand. Also, here is another excellent resource for people who deny that we live in a rape culture.


----------



## Murkrow

opaltiger said:


> Quoting a case of extreme homophobia does not make a more minor incident any less homophobic.


I know I was just saying :(


----------



## Zeph

opaltiger said:


> Also, Zephyrous Castform: your analogy fails, because Christians are not (contrary to popular belief) a persecuted minority.


This is a fair point. But what if he were, say, Muslim? I'm pretty sure Muslims are generally persecuted.


----------



## shy ♡

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...Okay, but, you know, was this really particularly extreme? Just... Nobody here is _actually_ saying these things with intent to harm or insult anybody else.
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out another example of where, following what you're saying, members of a minority should not be allowed to make light-hearted humour about themselves. I have a good friend who is quite a devour Christian, but he quite comfortably and quite frequently makes jokes (occasionally rather inappropriate ones, too) about himself as a Christian, the religion itself, and God and Jesus and such. Should that also be frowned upon? Should he, and we, apparently not be allowed to make casual amusement by poking fun at ourselves because of a part of our lifestyle?
> 
> EDIT: Incidentally, isn't it a _bit_ of a long stretch to compare 'gay accent' to 'rape joke'?
> 
> EDITAGAIN: I'd also like to agree with opal about the whole gay/camp thing! That's one of the things that annoys me the most about jokes such as this.


The point isn't that it's extreme. The point is that when you start allowing it on the minor stuff, you allow it on the larger stuff as well. That is why I gave the link to rape culture - not because I think it is similar in context to rape, of course, but because the sort of culture is the same, where the things go unnoticed until it's decided it's extreme enough that people can pay attention. 

As for your friend: Christians are not a minority and they really don't have to worry about persecution. If you don't care about gay rights and that people will take these 'jokes' seriously, then go ahead and make them. But they are part of what's preventing us from moving forwards.



opaltiger said:


> Not to say I necessarily agree, but identifying as some sexual orientation (other than asexuality) or another depends on being attracted to certain people (we might characterise this as 'positive') whereas identifying as asexual depends on _not_ being attracted to people ('negative'). It is much, much more difficult to establish a negative than to establish a positive, because "I have not yet met someone I am attracted to" and "I am not attracted to people at all" strike me as very difficult to tell apart. I don't know, maybe they aren't? Of course I don't know what it's like, but that goes both ways.
> 
> That said I think identifying as _anything_ before you're out of puberty is rather silly and would prefer everyone just stopped talking about sexual orientation period.
> 
> While I agree in principle (in this context, especially; perpetuating the use of 'gay' to be synonymous with 'camp' is _not helping_, guys) I think you're wrong to equate this sort of thing with people making rape jokes, because it is not (in most cases) rape victims who make rape jokes


That's completely not what I meant and I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough. I only meant to illustrate how the same sort of culture is going on here as in rape culture, where (as I explained above, sorry for being repetitive) the 'minor' things are ignored because they aren't considered important enough.

Re: asexuality, there is a really easy way of knowing, and that is when other kids start obsessing over whatever gender they're obsessing over, you start going :| wtf is wrong with these people. And as the years progress and they get boy/girlfriends you continue thinking :| wtf is wrong with these people. There's always the option of _trying_ things and realizing that they are very unpleasant but that's completely unnecessary and painful so it's generally best to just. Not do it.

ETA: If a Muslim were making anti-Muslim jokes they should be made aware of the effect those jokes have on their community, yes.


----------



## opaltiger

Zephyrous Castform said:


> This is a fair point. But what if he were, say, Muslim? I'm pretty sure Muslims are generally persecuted.


I would say sure, go for it, but that's because I tend to think everyone should take their beliefs far less seriously than a lot of people do, so it's not quite comparable.



> Re: asexuality, there is a really easy way of knowing, and that is when other kids start obsessing over whatever gender they're obsessing over, you start going :| wtf is wrong with these people. And as the years progress and they get boy/girlfriends you continue thinking :| wtf is wrong with these people. There's always the option of trying things and realizing that they are very unpleasant but that's completely unnecessary and painful so it's generally best to just. Not do it.


I'm going to have to call you out, because now you're generalising. I never obsessed over either gender. I've never had a boyfriend or a girlfriend, and it wasn't until quite recently that I first realised I might like someone. I was always the person rolling their eyes when my friends talked about their _highly important_ teenage relationships. I suspect people thought I was gay because I never talked about girls (nor boys, but people tend to ignore inconvenient facts like that).

But I don't think any of that was reason to think I was asexual. Just that I was having a different experience growing up. I didn't bother trying to label myself very much; I figured eventually I would work it out (and I did, in the form of 'this is all fucking stupid'). I'm not trying to question your judgement; I'm just saying that it's not impossible that some people who identify as asexual simply haven't yet found themselves attracted to anyone. Just like it's not impossible that some people who identify as straight haven't yet found themselves attracted to someone of the same gender. And so on.


----------



## Zeph

Pathos said:


> The point is that when you start allowing it on the minor stuff, you allow it on the larger stuff as well.


...Except I don't, and never will.



Pathos said:


> If you don't care about gay rights and that people will take these 'jokes' seriously...


...Except I really, really _do_ care about gay rights.

Seriously, should people not be allowed to have a sense of humour about their sexualities, or, indeed, any other aspect of their lives? Frankly the world would be a very boring place if the answer was no.


----------



## Butterfree

Pathos said:


> You might notice this forum has become a place for _all_ queer people to group towards. There aren't more ace people here than there are, say, any other quiltbag people. In fact I'm pretty sure there are less. But I don't see you questioning the honesty of gay members or bi members or any other members.
> 
> Again, why is it jumping the gun when someone says they are _asexual_ but not when they say they're gay or straight or bi or _anything_? Do you think that, for some reason, it takes more self awareness to know you're _not_ attracted to someone than to know you are?
> 
> Kids know all the time that they're gay or bi or trans when they're so young as 6 or 9 or god even knows. Why is that completely normal but knowing you're ace isn't? I don't get it.


...um. I'm wholly supportive of asexuality, but do you _really_ not see the slightest bit of a difference between assuming you're gay because you're attracted to the same sex and assuming you're asexual because you're not attracted to anyone?

Asexuality is defined by a negative. That doesn't make it less valid as a sexual orientation, but that _is_ a very meaningful detail when it comes to 'diagnosing' it, so to speak. Not wanting to jump anybody's bones at the moment does not mean you're asexual, least of all when you're at an age where you probably _wouldn't be attracted to anyone either way_. I thought even kissing was gross and was determined to be single my whole life until I was fourteen, but then one day suddenly boys were cute. Then I still wasn't crazy about sex for a few years and identified as heteroromantic asexual, but what do you know, when I was eighteen or nineteen or something my sex drive woke up. Oops.

So when I see fourteen-year-olds pronouncing themselves asexual? Yeah, I sort of wince and think they should probably wait a bit. If you're attracted to your own sex, you're attracted to your own sex; there's no disputing that. There's even less disputing it if you're attracted to both sexes. But _not_ being attracted to people isn't an indicator of asexuality; it's just not an indicator of any other sexuality. If you've been a fully mature adult for a couple of years and have still experienced no attraction to anyone whatsoever, then yeah, you're pretty definitively asexual. And if you're a teen who hasn't been attracted to anyone I'm not going to tell you, "Oh, you just don't like anyone _yet_," because yeah, you could easily be asexual, and far be it from me to try to push you into the sexual mold. But asexuality, by its very nature, just _isn't_ something you can know for certain until you've ruled out the "hormones haven't kicked in yet" explanation.

Again, this does _not_ make asexuality worse, and I fully agree on the "hope you're not asexual" comment. But you cannot stand here insisting that knowing you're asexual is perfectly equivalent to knowing you're gay or bisexual. It is simply mathematically impossible.


----------



## shy ♡

Why can't you have a sense of humour about it without generalizing and being insulting?

Look, consider this. There are people who are practically abused at schools for having a 'gay voice'. _They_ don't think it's funny. Obviously I can't stop you from finding it amusing or making jokes about it. But it is homophobic.

ETA: where are 14 year olds even _claiming_ asexuality? :| Obviously there is a difference between a positive and a negative, but the general outlook is the same. I knew, in a way, I was ace when I was... probably 12. I just didn't know the word 'asexual' or what it meant. And everyone was telling me 'you should probably wait a bit'. So I did. 

Also, asexuality also isn't _entirely_ a negative. It isn't complete neutrality, for most people at least. I have a lot of disgust for the entire idea of sex and anything related to sex and physical contact in general. So that gives sort of an idea.


----------



## Aisling

Ergh oldpost



Pathos said:


> Again, why is it jumping the gun when someone says they are _asexual_ but not when they say they're gay or straight or bi or _anything_? Do you think that, for some reason, it takes more self awareness to know you're _not_ attracted to someone than to know you are?


I assumed that mostly because it was young people claiming it. (I'm quite sure there were or I wouldn't have said this, I might need to go back and reread thread lol) I was thinking, if a kid is eager to label themselves but they don't really consider that maybe they've never been sexually attracted to someone because they're young, they may just tack on the label of asexual because it describes how they've about other people so far.

But, like I said, I wouldn't know, people know themselves better than they know other people?



> Also, why would you hope we're not? :| wat. I could just as easily say I hope you're all asexual because ew sex gross I feel so bad for you. But I don't think it's right to inflict my opinions of anything onto other people. So. Wat.


Because I'm a pretty sensual person, and I personally cannot imagine life without snuggling and carnal pleasures the same way I cannot imagine it without bacon or something like that. I didn't mean it to say that you can't live a fulfilling life without sex, it's just to me it's kind of a depressing thing to not be able to want...? Like. To someone from the outside looking in it's like you're missing something. But that's totally okay for you because you don't want it anyway, and I'm totally cool with people who don't. It's just, I'd personally rather like both flavors of ice cream than just have one favorite and hate the other one, if I were given a choice. Um, something. >: That probably came out really bad again but sorry if I came off as insulting?


----------



## Butterfree

Pathos said:


> ETA: where are 14 year olds even _claiming_ asexuality? :| Obviously there is a difference between a positive and a negative, but the general outlook is the same. I knew, in a way, I was ace when I was... probably 12. I just didn't know the word 'asexual' or what it meant. And everyone was telling me 'you should probably wait a bit'. So I did.
> 
> Also, asexuality also isn't _entirely_ a negative. It isn't complete neutrality, for most people at least. I have a lot of disgust for the entire idea of sex and anything related to sex and physical contact in general. So that gives sort of an idea.


Fourteen was just a number I pulled up; I wasn't thinking of anybody in particular, but I'm pretty sure I've seen people that young concluding they were asexual. Either way the exact number isn't the point. Sexual attraction manifests in different ways and at different ages for different people; like I said, I thought I was asexual until I was eighteen or nineteen. RandomTyphoon, who Cirrus's post was directed at, is fifteen according to their profile, and I think Cirrus is right in saying it would be rash to conclude asexuality at that age.

Revulsion at the idea of sex is a possible positive indicator of asexuality, yes, but most people also find sex pretty revolting until some point during puberty. I wrote a forum post ranting about how repulsive sex was and how I would never want to have it ever when I was fourteen. It is still hard to know for certain until you've reached an age where you would definitively not feel that way anymore if you were sexual.

Once again, not seeking to dismiss asexuality or anyone's asexual identity at all; just trying to point out that it's hard to judge for sure when you're young and that it's a perfectly valid (and non-prejudiced) point that people shouldn't rush into defining themselves as asexual.


----------



## shy ♡

People shouldn't rush into defining themselves as anything. :v I remember ranting about how gew should wait a few years before pronouncing itself asexual, which I now realize is just ridiculous. There are some people who are just not sexual. At all. And never will be.

Perhaps the key distinction is being aromantic as well. It's not that hard to know if you are romantic or not. 

Alraune, I get your point. Sorry, I've just had people who're really really not understanding in that _they_ want sex so _everyone_ has to want sex. :\ But yeah.


----------



## Cloudsong

I love how this turned into a debate because people got offended by various other peoples saying something that they didn't agree with xD Anywho, as to the topic of this thread, yesh I am ^^


----------



## Elliekat

Yes, of course! Why wouldn't I be? :)


----------



## Blade

Pathos said:


> Why can't you have a sense of humour about it without generalizing and being insulting?
> 
> Look, consider this. There are people who are practically abused at schools for having a 'gay voice'. _They_ don't think it's funny. Obviously I can't stop you from finding it amusing or making jokes about it. But it is homophobic.


I am gay and don't have a "gay voice", neither does my boyfriend, but, hell, there is a teacher who does, and people do say like "he's gay" and stuff like that, however (and though it is very normal in my school for teachers to be friends with the students, and also to openly critcise them), no one actually laughs at him, and, in my experience, people do not make fun of such a thing anymore.

I don't really think it's homophobic, it's just a way to "describe" something, because, and I don't really like to admit it, it is common for gay males to use that kind of voice. I don't know _why_ but it is that way, and people relate that kind of voice with being homesexual, just as being mexican is related to dark-ish skin and using a sombrero, when it's not really true.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

On the topic of asexuality, I want to say that I identified as asexual when I was fourteen. When I was fifteen, I identified as biromantic asexual. The idea of sex revolted me (and it still kind of does, if I think about it too hard) and I had not had a real crush. I thought boys were cute and I noticed hot girls, but I had always done this. Like really, maybe I developed oddly but as a little girl, I can recall going "oh, that boy looks really handsome" or "that girl is so pretty" and being attracted to these people. I fancied certain people, but I told myself that it didn't count and was more of thinking "dang, they are *really* cute" as opposed to "I want to give them a lap dance." I did not have any sexual fantasies or anything.

Then a few months ago I met someone who changed all that and now I identify as biromantic heterosexual (maybe bisexual?). Coincidentally, the person I met also thought he was asexual when they were fourteen. He... doesn't think so anymore, to say the least. I guess we both jumped the gun on that one. :P


----------



## shy ♡

Blade said:


> I am gay and don't have a "gay voice", neither does my boyfriend, but, hell, there is a teacher who does, and people do say like "he's gay" and stuff like that, however (and though it is very normal in my school for teachers to be friends with the students, and also to openly critcise them), no one actually laughs at him, and, in my experience, people do not make fun of such a thing anymore.
> 
> I don't really think it's homophobic, it's just a way to "describe" something, because, and I don't really like to admit it, it is common for gay males to use that kind of voice. I don't know _why_ but it is that way, and people relate that kind of voice with being homesexual, just as being mexican is related to dark-ish skin and using a sombrero, when it's not really true.


If it's not _true_ then it's generalizing, which is wrong. It's not the same as 'mexians have darker skin'. It's the same as 'Jews have big noses' or 'Jews are money-grubbing whores' (sorry I have to go to Jew-tropes :[ I don't know very many others) because they aren't true for Jews any more than for other people. And they really make no sense and have no basis in reality.

Also, just because.
























"This is one of those replies that just makes me seethe. Oh yes, I’m going to make sweeping generalizations, spew hate-filled rhetoric, and flaunt my obvious privilege… but as soon as someone calls me out on it, it’s all just a joke!"


----------



## Ether's Bane

Yes.


----------



## Zeph

Pathos, seriously, I think you're taking this a little too far. Nobody's said they 'hate' anyone, nobody's trying to "make sweeping generalisations" (In case you didn't notice, nobody actually said "All gay people have gay voices", the point was that people _don't_, it was sarcasm), and nobody's... "spewing hate-filled rhetoric".


----------



## shy ♡

:| That was a quote by the person who made that PDD.


----------



## Zeph

Fair enough, but regardless, it didn't really apply to this situation, considering we were sort of making the complete opposite of a 'gay voice' joke and more of a 'people who make gay voice jokes' joke.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I don't know, I think there's a difference between laughing at stereotypes because you know they're silly and outdated and actively perpetrating them.

I find Mr Humphries from Are You Being Served or Lt. Gruber from 'Allo 'Allo funny but I don't think it makes me the scum of the earth and I'm pretty sure I'm not an Uncle Tom. Similarly lgbtlaughs is usually good and it does have some pretty good Will & Grace type plays on stereotypes.
I guess that for me ultimately it depends on whether the character isn't completely two-dimensional and lame.

Related to the topic: yes, and I think it might be a while before anything happens because I the boy I have awkward mutual flirtatious moments with isn't very sexual. I'm just surprised his bullshit friends haven't pressured him into anything yet.


----------



## Clover

departuresong said:


> Midnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got a girl pregnant when he was 10. Age isn't always relevant to virginity. But it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? *devil's advocate*
Click to expand...

oh sob i just saw this. don't get confused by the namechanges, people!! (though fortunately on that front the past-midnight seems to have left...)

Uh. My answer to this has not changed in the past two years since I've answered. I foresee it not changing in the next two years as well.


----------



## ultraviolet

oh hey I'm still not a virgin from last time

:D


----------



## Minish

I still don't get how virginity is supposed to be defined for female-female sex

;~;


----------



## Butterfree

Bachuru said:


> 'Virginity' is an awfully vague term. Really it can encompass any number of the following questions:
> 
> - Has your vagina, if applicable, been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
> - Has your anus been penetrated by a phallic object controlled by another person?
> - Have you yourself penetrated another person's vagina or anus with a phallic object?
> - Have you consciously stimulated the genitals of another person in some manner?
> - Have your genitals been consciously stimulated by another person in some manner?
> - Have you willingly participated in any of the preceding?
> 
> If the answer to all is no, then you are a virgin. Generally, having answered yes to any of the first three makes you not a virgin, although some would argue that if the answer to the final question is no, you are still for all intents and purposes one. The fourth and fifth may or may not be included in any particular individual's definition of losing virginity.


Definitions four and five seem pretty useful when it comes to lesbianism.


----------



## opaltiger

Here are a few decent (and different!) answers, but I think the best is "virginity is a stupid concept".


----------



## shy ♡

I think Dan Savege explained it best. :v There are many ways to have sex, not just penis+vagina.


----------



## ultraviolet

Cirrus said:
			
		

> I still don't get how virginity is supposed to be defined for female-female sex


when you don't feel like a virgin anymore? I mean there has to be some point where either you or your partner has gone 'wow, we just had sex'.


----------



## shy ♡

Going back to the ace topic (because I'm just that annoying! yay)... With people who feel ace until so-and-so happens, that is legitimate too. Sexualities (or lack thereof) can be fluid throughout your life, for external or internal reasons. There's no reason to think that _everyone_ was born their (a)sexuality and there's nothing wrong with not being born that way. :v

YEAH OKAY I'll stop now :D


----------



## SonicNintendo

IM FOURTEEN YES IM A VIRGIN!!!   

Epic tag though lol.


----------



## Tailsy

Man, I feel like ultraviolet! I'm still not a virgin either! :O

I think I should record a song called 'My Vagina Has Been Willingly Violated'.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Tailsy said:


> Man, I feel like ultraviolet! I'm still not a virgin either! :O
> 
> I think I should record a song called 'My Vagina Has Been Willingly Violated'.


"Still not a virgin?"  I'm pretty sure once it's gone, it's gone.
That song could be a #1 hit.


----------



## Tailsy

SonicNintendo said:


> "Still not a virgin?"  I'm pretty sure once it's gone, it's gone.
> That song could be a #1 hit.


Well yes, I know. I was being silly.

And obviously. It's sung by ME.


----------



## ultraviolet

I'm imagining basically 'Like a Virgin' except whenever they say 'virgin' you say 'not a virgin'.


----------



## Tailsy

ultraviolet said:


> I'm imagining basically 'Like a Virgin' except whenever they say 'virgin' you say 'not a virgin'.


We could do a duet!

LIKE NOT A VIIIIIRGIIIIN
TOUCHED FOR THE HUNDREDTH TIIIIME
LIKE NOT A VIIIIIRGIIIIIN
FEEL YOUR HEARTBEAT NEXT TO MY VAGINAAAAAA

hmm 
I don't think that sex would be satisfying if his heartbeat is there though.


----------



## Phantom

Not a virgin. Won't go into details. Yeah. :3


----------



## Autumn

As of about three hours ago, no longer a virgin. >3

(Yes I realize this thread hasn't been posted in in a year. It's not _outdated_ though so)


----------



## Mr. Moon

...Well as long as we're bumping this.
No. :L


----------



## Zero Moment

No.

I mean, uhhhh.......
Yes.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

wow ol' thread is ol'

cough cough I'm with the majority :(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Yep!

(although I _really_ wouldn't mind cuddling once in a while honestly)


----------



## Harlequin

if people are actually interested it'd probably be useful to make this thread again


----------



## Tailsy

updated ver coming your way xoxoxoxo


----------

